# total newb. terrible tuner. what do you see?



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

what you see is measurements from the left and right front stage with no sub stage in the mix. i turned the subs off on the twk 88. what do yall see? still learning. theres definetly more to car audio than speakers and fiberglass. thanx


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Are you tuning to a target curve? It looks like 100hz to 600hz is about 20db louder than the rest. That's not going to sound very accurate. Is this a 2 way or 3 way system? Is it passive or active? Much more info needs to be provided.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

mattkim1337 said:


> Are you tuning to a target curve? It looks like 100hz to 600hz is about 20db louder than the rest. That's not going to sound very accurate. Is this a 2 way or 3 way system? Is it passive or active? Much more info needs to be provided.


It's an active 2 way


----------



## cathul (Jul 2, 2018)

Where's the crossover set?
If somewhere between 2000Hz to 3000Hz you really need to redo the equalizing on the midbass driver.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

cathul said:


> Where's the crossover set?
> If somewhere between 2000Hz to 3000Hz you really need to redo the equalizing on the midbass driver.


I have my crossovers for the tweeters at 2500 and the mids at 80. The EQ on the twk 88 is flat I haven't made any type of EQ adjustments only time alignment and crossovers. I have an appointment to have the system properly tuned on the 2nd of June I was just trying to learn how to tune beforehand.


----------



## jbird61801 (May 15, 2019)

Kountz said:


> I have my crossovers for the tweeters at 2500 and the mids at 80. The EQ on the twk 88 is flat I haven't made any type of EQ adjustments only time alignment and crossovers. I have an appointment to have the system properly tuned on the 2nd of June I was just trying to learn how to tune beforehand.


I went active for the first time a year ago. I've done all my tuning on my own. I use Skizer's video almost every time I do some tuning. I was able to get some pretty good results. It takes some time to get familiar with REW, but its worth it.





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cathul (Jul 2, 2018)

Are you running fully active, i.e. one amp channel for each midbass and one for each tweeter?
If yes, please post individual response measurements.
Right now your EQ is way off in the 80-600Hz region. It's way too much midbass and lower mids compared to the upper range of the spectrum.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

cathul said:


> Are you running fully active, i.e. one amp channel for each midbass and one for each tweeter?
> If yes, please post individual response measurements.
> Right now your EQ is way off in the 80-600Hz region. It's way too much midbass and lower mids compared to the upper range of the spectrum.


No. I have the Ciare mid-range (s) bridged. They are 8 ohm drivers that are 92 DB efficient. Yes everything is fully active I have no passive crossovers in the system. All I have is an active 2 way front stage, no rear fill, and 1 stereo integrity rm15 in a sealed enclosure powered by a Memphis audio PRX 1500 .1. I have noticed that the upper mid-range sounds a little lifeless. If I'm not boosting or cutting anything on the EQ and it's flat with the twk-88 sounds to me like that's the speaker not so much the tuning, correct?






Ciare 6.38NDW - Ciare 6.38NDW is a 6.5 inch lightweight neodymium speaker for all mid-bass speaker systems- Ciare Speakers - Ciare 6.38NDW 6.5 inch lighweight neodymium speaker for bass guitar speaker systems. Ciare 6.38NDW 6.5 inch mid-bass speakers available.


Ciare 6.38NDW lightweight neodymium speaker for mid & mid-bass speaker replacement or upgrade. The Ciare 6.38NDW is a 6.5 inch speaker with 200 watts program power handling. The Ciare 6.38NDW is a quality lightweight neodymium mid & mid-bass speaker. Lots of of Ciare speakers for DJ’s, Bands...



usspeaker.com


----------



## opekone (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

opekone said:


> View attachment 270107


Stfu


----------



## cathul (Jul 2, 2018)

Something with your tuning is very wrong.
You said your crossover for that midbass is set to 2500Hz, but you got a decline of almost 20db in the middle of the response of the midbass. Either that midbass is not good for a 2-way setup or something is very wrong with your tuning.
Measure each driver alone.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

I guess I'll have to get the measurements after the barbecue


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

Kountz said:


> Stfu


The trolls are baiting you, man. They know they'll get a rise out of you & turn another one of your threads into a **** show. Just ignore them & focus on the guys that are trying to help.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Def!ant said:


> The trolls are baiting you, man. They know they'll get a rise out of you & turn another one of your threads into a **** show. Just ignore them & focus on the guys that are trying to help.


You're right


----------



## garysummers (Oct 25, 2010)

I am not baiting or trolling and it really has to do with another thread but this is why a good tuner is worth $200 bucks/hour. If you can take acoustical chaos and turn it into audio bliss in three hours you deserve your pay.
I do however encourage people to learn to tune their own cars because with knowledge there is wisdom. The more you understand about the what's, why's and how's, the sooner you will be able to charge $200/hour.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

garysummers said:


> I am not baiting or trolling and it really has to do with another thread but this is why a good tuner is worth $200 bucks/hour. If you can take acoustical chaos and turn it into audio bliss in three hours you deserve your pay.
> I do however encourage people to learn to tune their own cars because with knowledge there is wisdom. The more you understand about the what's, why's and how's, the sooner you will be able to charge $200/hour.


I've always been a pretty good installer but never truly got the grasp of tuning. It's like going to school again I straight-up feel like I'm taking some classes in college. I've got a decent mic and solid software but I'm still going to take it to a pro and get some pointers from them while they're doing it.


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

Kountz said:


> I've always been a pretty good installer but never truly got the grasp of tuning. It's like going to school again I straight-up feel like I'm taking some classes in college. I've got a decent mic and solid software but I'm still going to take it to a pro and get some pointers from them while they're doing it.


You don't need a phd in Astrophysics to tune a stereo as some people around here would have you think; it's just not that hard to grasp. With most things in life, stick with the basics & it's all trial & error.

I've only begun to dabble in tuning myself, so I'm probably wrong, but I'd speculate that boost in the low end is due to interior reflections & the roll off in the high end is due to the tweeter being off axis. Which would lead me to think these are mounted in the stock locations. 

i'm not familiar with the TWK 88, but if it's a parametric eq, focus on the peaks first; bring those down the best you can. I found that adjusting the Q of the targeted frequency can smooth out a peak or valley with minimal equalization. If you're not wanting to modify the speaker locations & depending on your preference for the high end, for me I like high end roll off, you can increase the tweeter channel output, then bring down the peaks. Avoid over boosting if you can. Once you've achieved a relatively flat response, season to taste. 

Again, this **** ain't rocket science. Just get in there & mess with ****. Make a change & see how it effects the curve; rinse & repeat. At the end of the day, it only matters if YOU think it sounds good. 

Good luck


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Start with levels before anything else, that is a must... If the midbass is too high, gain it down, etc.

Do you have a house curve you are attempting to match?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

bnae38 said:


> Start with levels before anything else, that is a must... If the midbass is too high, gain it down, etc.
> 
> Do you have a house curve you are attempting to match?


Yeah, this is why starting with a curve is important. I use the Audio Frog curve to get levels set, just to make sure the mids and tweets are smooth. The AF curve is a bit dull, so I deviate from it, but matching it as close as possible from about 200hz to 5khz or so will help. Add more bass, or treble from there, but when you do make sure it's smooth.


----------



## cathul (Jul 2, 2018)

Problem is, that the big step in output is right in the middle of the response of the midbass drivers, so i really think it's not gains or something, but a tuning issue. 
Or the drivers are just plain unsuitable in a 2-way system.
Even without any EQ my midbass drivers don't show a response like this.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

cathul said:


> Problem is, that the big step in output is right in the middle of the response of the midbass drivers, so i really think it's not gains or something, but a tuning issue.
> Or the drivers are just plain unsuitable in a 2-way system.
> Even without any EQ my midbass drivers don't show a response like this.


In one of the other threads there was some talk about certain amplifier channels only doing <400 Hz... ?


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

cathul said:


> Problem is, that the big step in output is right in the middle of the response of the midbass drivers, so i really think it's not gains or something, but a tuning issue.
> Or the drivers are just plain unsuitable in a 2-way system.
> Even without any EQ my midbass drivers don't show a response like this.


...and that's why I was speculating it was due to speaker location in his application. Unless you're driving the same vehicle as him, I'd be surprised if you did have a similar curve. 

Kountz, you say your mids are low passed @ 80hz; where are they high passed at? Are you running them full range but cut @ 80, or are they band passed @ 80/2500?


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

cathul said:


> Problem is, that the big step in output is right in the middle of the response of the midbass drivers, so i really think it's not gains or something, but a tuning issue.
> Or the drivers are just plain unsuitable in a 2-way system.
> Even without any EQ my midbass drivers don't show a response like this.


U.s. speakers says these mids are optimal in a two-way. They're designed for studio monitors


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Def!ant said:


> ...and that's why I was speculating it was due to speaker location in his application. Unless you're driving the same vehicle as him, I'd be surprised if you did have a similar curve.
> 
> Kountz, you say your mids are low passed @ 80hz; where are they high passed at? Are you running them full range but cut @ 80, or are they band passed @ 80/2500?


I believe their band passed 80/2500 24db


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

hmm, 25 days ago this was your topic/post. only thing that has changed i think is that you added a dsp. maybe take that out and throw it in the garbage and be back in sonic bliss, just a thought

25 days ago

I've been in the car audio industry for the past 22 years and I've tried every speaker known to man. I've had some of the best SQ competitors to tune my cars in Atlanta and I always thought that the DLS Iridiums were the best of the best and nothing could ever touch them. All that has been shut down right now at this point. I'm listening right now in my car to some CIARE 6.38NdW mids. They sound absolutely unreal crossed over at 90 Hertz. I havr them paired up with some hertz 280.3 tweeters and one stereo Integrity rm15 in a sealed enclosure at 2.5 cubic foot. I don't know what to do with myself. This sound is that ****ing good. I absolutely cannot believe how good these ****ing speakers sound!!! I'm sorry, excuse my language but y'all got to give these speakers a try.... their that damn good!!! 

I was listening to a live acoustical performance by Opeth. I swear I could hear smell and taste the wood of the guitar they were playing! It was that good!


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> hmm, 25 days ago this was your topic/post. only thing that has changed i think is that you added a dsp. maybe take that out and throw it in the garbage and be back in sonic bliss, just a thought
> 
> 25 days ago
> 
> ...


Hmmm... I'm still on your mind. I knew I should have gotten into psychological warfare


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Kountz said:


> what you see is measurements from the left and right front stage with no sub stage in the mix. i turned the subs off on the twk 88. what do yall see? still learning. theres definetly more to car audio than speakers and fiberglass. thanx
> 
> View attachment 270072
> View attachment 270073


That's a crazy looking frequency response. It looks ok except for that HUUGE hump below 600 and the huge dip between 100 and 200. The dip between 100 and 200 is likely the typical midbass null that can't be fixed. The big hump, I don't have a clue, but if you can remove it and send it to me, I'd like to have that problem, too much midbass.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> Hmmm... I'm still on your mind. I knew I should have gotten into psychological warfare


whatever you say, thats your words i posted, not mine, i pose a pretty simple question.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Porsche said:


> hmm, 25 days ago this was your topic/post. only thing that has changed i think is that you added a dsp. maybe take that out and throw it in the garbage and be back in sonic bliss, just a thought
> 
> 25 days ago
> 
> ...


Are you just figuring out that post was pure ********?


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

There goes the neighborhood


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> whatever you say, thats your words i posted, not mine, i pose a pretty simple question.


I thought I made it very clear that the profile uploaded to the DSP was accidentally deleted. That means the whole tune was lost.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> I thought I made it very clear that the profile uploaded to the DSP was accidentally deleted. That means the whole tune was lost.


no, i thought the dsp came after the ciara install, are u sure bout that


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

did u take the tweeters of the sub channels, that may be an issue in future


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> did u take the tweeters of the sub channels, that may be an issue in future


But how can one get tweeter to play low if they are not on a sub channel?


----------



## F150Man (Apr 14, 2017)

Kountz said:


> I thought I made it very clear that the profile uploaded to the DSP was accidentally deleted. That means the whole tune was lost.


IGNORE THE TROLLS !!!


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

F150Man said:


> IGNORE THE TROLLS !!!


how is it trolling


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> did u take the tweeters of the sub channels, that may be an issue in future


John with Zapco thought I had the first version of the stx series. Those Amps channels 5 and 6 were fixed LP and couldn't play higher than a 1000hz. All channels now are all full range. DSP handles the rest


----------



## DiamondFanatic (Dec 26, 2007)

Hopefully you’ll post some sort of correction in your not happy with Zapco thread.

it sounds like you’re on the way to getting everything figured out! 🍻



Kountz said:


> John with Zapco thought I had the first version of the stx series. Those Amps channels 5 and 6 were fixed LP and couldn't play higher than a 1000hz. All channels now are all full range. DSP handles the rest


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

cathul said:


> Where's the crossover set?
> If somewhere between 2000Hz to 3000Hz you really need to redo the equalizing on the midbass driver.


these are the crossovers. the eq is set to flat on all channels. as mentioned before, the previous tune was lost


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

DiamondFanatic said:


> Hopefully you’ll post some sort of correction in your not happy with Zapco thread.
> 
> it sounds like you’re on the way to getting everything figured out! 🍻


the amp still doesnt like being bridged at 4ohm. 8ohm bridged, no problem


----------



## cathul (Jul 2, 2018)

Still missing the measurements of the single drivers.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

cathul said:


> Still missing the measurements of the single drivers.


im going to the right now


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

cathul said:


> Still missing the measurements of the single drivers.


right ciare mid measurement split in 2 images


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

left ciare mid slit in 2 images


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

left tweeter 2 images


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

right tweeter 2 images


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

possibly better measurement of left mid


----------



## cathul (Jul 2, 2018)

Well... with the Ciares you really need to tame them down below 600Hz. They are about 15db louder in that area than the rest.
So either you tame them down there with heavy eq to bring the loudness in that area to that of the area above between 600 and 2k or you use them as a midbass driver with an additional midrange and tweeter in a 3-way.
The overall response of your midbass starts to drop off at around 1.5k. 2.5k is about 10db lower than 600Hz to 1.5kHz, so i would not cross them higher than 2k to be honest.
What's the free air resonance of the tweeters? Hopefully below 1kHz, so you can cross them at 2k with a 24db slope.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

cathul said:


> Well... with the Ciares you really need to tame them down below 600Hz. They are about 15db louder in that area than the rest.
> So either you tame them down there with heavy eq to bring the loudness in that area to that of the area above between 600 and 2k or you use them as a midbass driver with an additional midrange and tweeter in a 3-way.
> The overall response of your midbass starts to drop off at around 1.5k. 2.5k is about 10db lower than 600Hz to 1.5kHz, so i would not cross them higher than 2k to be honest.
> What's the free air resonance of the tweeters? Hopefully below 1kHz, so you can cross them at 2k with a 24db slope.


I don't know the exact specifics of my tweeters their the Hertz 280.3 mille. I've always been told that those particular tweeters you cross them over at 2500hz


----------



## opekone (Mar 24, 2020)

Have you ever considered reading instead of posting vague questions. Now I'm just spitballing here, but I was thinking you could read about how to do a basic tune?


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

opekone said:


> Have you ever considered reading instead of posting vague questions. Now I'm just spitballing here, but I was thinking you could read about how to do a basic tune?


Have you looked into possibly reading up on how to do a simple STFU?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

cathul said:


> Well... with the Ciares you really need to tame them down below 600Hz. They are about 15db louder in that area than the rest.
> So either you tame them down there with heavy eq to bring the loudness in that area to that of the area above between 600 and 2k or you use them as a midbass driver with an additional midrange and tweeter in a 3-way.
> The overall response of your midbass starts to drop off at around 1.5k. 2.5k is about 10db lower than 600Hz to 1.5kHz, so i would not cross them higher than 2k to be honest.
> What's the free air resonance of the tweeters? Hopefully below 1kHz, so you can cross them at 2k with a 24db slope.


The FS for my tweeters are 900hz. Currently there crossed over at 2500 hz


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> Have you looked into possibly reading up on how to do a simple STFU?


GD dude, you are beyond stupid and not worth the effort, some of these guys keep giving you the benefit of the doubt and he11 a few even defended you etc, reality is you are nothing more than an immature prick that gets pissed and starts running there mouth when asked a question, here's a simple thought, why don't YOU go F YOURSELF you arrogant condescending PRICK

PM defiant and f150 and the other 2-3 jerk offs that defend you and have your back A%%HOLE


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> GD dude, you are beyond stupid and not worth the effort, some of these guys keep giving you the benefit of the doubt and he11 a few even defended you etc, reality is you are nothing more than an immature prick that gets pissed and starts running there mouth when asked a question, here's a simple thought, why don't YOU go F YOURSELF you arrogant condescending PRICK
> 
> PM defiant and f150 and the other 2-3 jerk offs that defend you and have your back A%%HOLE


this prick trolls me on every thread that I post he actually trolls me on anything I say on this ****ing website. you think I'm going to sit back and let this **** sucker run his cum dumpster everytime I have something to say here? I don't think so


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

SkizeR said:


>


Here goes another smart-ass prick that can't keep his cum dumpster shut


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kountz said:


> Here goes another smart-ass prick that can't keep his cum dumpster shut


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

Porsche said:


> PM defiant and f150 and the other 2-3 jerk offs that defend you and have your back A%%HOLE




I'll happily answer any PM he sends; I'm not dumb enough to give out my phone number.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Def!ant said:


> I'll happily answer any PM he sends; I'm not dumb enough to give out my phone number.


I was. Lesson learned. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

This guy posts threads for help and without fail denies the help and knows better than everyone. Easier to just ignore the influx of morons.


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

captainobvious said:


> This guy posts threads for help and without fail denies the help and knows better than everyone. Easier to just ignore the influx of morons.


Is that what happened here? He's welcomed all the advice that I've had to offer. I just don't talk down to him. 

The guy is easily excitable. A few people who would rather watch the world burn recognized that, exploit it, then lose their **** when he reacts.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> I was. Lesson learned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Narcissistic short stack. Soul not worth mentioning. Unaccounted... Zero Life


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kountz said:


> Narcissistic short stack. Soul not worth mentioning. Unaccounted... Zero Life


Do you kiss your fathers stack with that mouth?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> Do you kiss your fathers stack with that mouth?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Business owner? Don't act like it. Yankee DNA? Yep


----------



## cathul (Jul 2, 2018)

Set up the target curve in REW, limit the curve with the appropriate LR24db slopes in the EQ window and correct the midbass drivers first to the resulting target curve that REW shows you.
Set the crossovers to 80Hz and 2.000 Hz before.
Do the same for the tweeters with a highpass crossover of 2.000Hz and EQ to the target curve in REW.
Then set levels of the drivers to match the overall target curve and remeasure.


----------



## opekone (Mar 24, 2020)

Def!ant said:


> Is that what happened here? He's welcomed all the advice that I've had to offer. I just don't talk down to him.
> 
> The guy is easily excitable. A few people who would rather watch the world burn recognized that, exploit it, then lose their **** when he reacts.


Yes, that is what happened here. Here is a contributor who was kind, relatable, and not only suggested the obvious resolution provided a great resource.












Yet here we are 60 posts later and kind, level headed contributors are still trying to get the basic message across.











The guy doesn't want help he wants to troll the forum. If he wanted help he'd put in a modicum of effort. Or at least make a new username so people don't immediately give him ALL of the respect he deserves.


----------



## F150Man (Apr 14, 2017)

Porsche said:


> GD dude, you are beyond stupid and not worth the effort, some of these guys keep giving you the benefit of the doubt and he11 a few even defended you etc, reality is you are nothing more than an immature prick that gets pissed and starts running there mouth when asked a question, here's a simple thought, why don't YOU go F YOURSELF you arrogant condescending PRICK
> 
> PM defiant and f150 and the other 2-3 jerk offs that defend you and have your back A%%HOLE


Why don't you go **** yourself little ****** ! 
I'm not on anyone's side but you aren't trying to help therefore you are doing nothing more than trying to trigger the guy. 
I'm just trying to help people here.


----------



## F150Man (Apr 14, 2017)

Kountz said:


> this prick trolls me on every thread that I post he actually trolls me on anything I say on this ****ing website. you think I'm going to sit back and let this **** sucker run his cum dumpster everytime I have something to say here? I don't think so


Would be better if ya did ! Are you high ? He is just triggering you ! Don't you realize you can put him on ignore ? I'm gonna !


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

F150Man said:


> Would be better if ya did ! Are you high ? He is just triggering you ! Don't you realize you can put him on ignore ? I'm gonna !


You're right


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

opekone said:


> Yes, that is what happened here. Here is a contributor who was kind, relatable, and not only suggested the obvious resolution provided a great resource.
> 
> View attachment 270334
> 
> ...


I've failed to see where Kountz has disregarded or disrespected any of the people giving advice related to his OP. In fact, there was zero conflict until you posted a picture of a dumpster on fire. 

You have no interest in being kind, relatable, or helpful. You knew your post would provoke him & the other cowards piled on. 

While some were still trying to keep on topic & encouraged Kountz to ignore the hate, you have Porsche calling those, as you categorized, "kind & relatable" people jerk offs & Skizer popping in from the back row with a jab or 2, but yeah..Kountz is the *******. 

The only thing the guy is guilty of is being thin skinned.


----------



## opekone (Mar 24, 2020)

Def!ant said:


> I've failed to see where Kountz has disregarded or disrespected any of the people giving advice related to his OP. In fact, there was zero conflict until you posted a picture of a dumpster on fire.
> 
> You have no interest in being kind, relatable, or helpful. You knew your post would provoke him & the other cowards piled on.
> 
> ...


I encourage you to view my post history and check out my contributions in the two short months I've been here, you can decide for yourself if you think I'm intersted in helping people and advancing mine and other's understanding in this awesome domain.

The answer to his question was the 6th post in the thread. He ignored that post and engaged everyone else, trolls included. The post was really nice, don't you agree? Post #6! 60 posts later, post #66 a guy who has been thoughtful, kind, and engaged since the very begining of the thread is STILL here trying to help him. Hasn't given up once. But he seems to have realized Kountz isn't going to watch the video that was linked, the video which takes you step by step through resolving his issue. He also seems to have realized Koutnz isn't going to look it up even though there are hundreds of walkthroughs and even official documentation. So here we are, 60 posts after - now I really feel like this bears repeating. It's not like a technical article was linked. Or complicated language that no reasonable person could dissect was offered. A video. A short video. He's ignoring a video - and this very generous person is now explaining the basics of: Drumroll please..... using the EQ in REW. 

And as predicted, this is quite the dumpster fire.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

opekone said:


> I encourage you to view my post history and check out my contributions in the two short months I've been here, you can decide for yourself if you think I'm intersted in helping people and advancing mine and other's understanding in this awesome domain.
> 
> The answer to his question was the 6th post in the thread. He ignored that post and engaged everyone else, trolls included. The post was really nice, don't you agree? Post #6! 60 posts later, post #66 a guy who has been thoughtful, kind, and engaged since the very begining of the thread is STILL here trying to help him. Hasn't given up once. But he seems to have realized Kountz isn't going to watch the video that was linked, the video which takes you step by step through resolving his issue. He also seems to have realized Koutnz isn't going to look it up even though there are hundreds of walkthroughs and even official documentation. So here we are, 60 posts after - now I really feel like this bears repeating. It's not like a technical article was linked. Or complicated language that no reasonable person could dissect was offered. A video. A short video. He's ignoring a video - and this very generous person is now explaining the basics of: Drumroll please..... using the EQ in REW.
> 
> And as predicted, this is quite the dumpster fire.


The same guy that is the author of that video that is my #1 enemy here. He goes above and beyond to troll me. Same guy that that has a narcissistic Napoleon complex... Get real


----------



## opekone (Mar 24, 2020)

Then read the manual. Or watch any of the dozen other videos explaining how to use the EQ in REW. There are literally dozens.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

opekone said:


> Then read the manual. Or watch any of the dozen other videos explaining how to use the EQ in REW. There are literally dozens.


What the **** is the purpose of having a public forum? It's intentions is so that people can congregate to share information to help those that need to be informed? Just shut the goddamn forum down and everybody just read the manuals and everything will be cool right? I'm going to tell you one last time.... feel free to STFU


----------



## cathul (Jul 2, 2018)

Kountz said:


> The same guy that is the author of that video that is my #1 enemy here. He goes above and beyond to troll me. Same guy that that has a narcissistic Napoleon complex... Get real


Tbh... that doesn't matter. I basically told you to do the things that are shown in the video, too, but without linking the actual video.
I do it this way myself to great success (and use the Jazzis spreadsheet to build my target curves where i'm equalizing to).
The technical way of working with REW and it's auto eq feature doesn't change, no matter who shows how to do it.

I told you to measure each driver on its own, then load a target curve, set the settings in the EQ window to your liking and do the REW auto eq stuff according to the capabilites of your DSP.

It really doesn't matter if Skizer shows in a video how to do that or someone else. You don't like him? Fine. You (or anyone else for that matter) don't have to like someone, but if such a person is showing a 100% correct way on how to do something in a piece of software in a video, then for heavens sake, just do it as shown.
Put your ego aside, because all what matters is, that you're happy with how your system sounds in the end.


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

opekone said:


> I encourage you to view my post history and check out my contributions in the two short months I've been here, you can decide for yourself if you think I'm intersted in helping people and advancing mine and other's understanding in this awesome domain.
> 
> The answer to his question was the 6th post in the thread. He ignored that post and engaged everyone else, trolls included. The post was really nice, don't you agree? Post #6! 60 posts later, post #66 a guy who has been thoughtful, kind, and engaged since the very begining of the thread is STILL here trying to help him. Hasn't given up once. But he seems to have realized Kountz isn't going to watch the video that was linked, the video which takes you step by step through resolving his issue. He also seems to have realized Koutnz isn't going to look it up even though there are hundreds of walkthroughs and even official documentation. So here we are, 60 posts after - now I really feel like this bears repeating. It's not like a technical article was linked. Or complicated language that no reasonable person could dissect was offered. A video. A short video. He's ignoring a video - and this very generous person is now explaining the basics of: Drumroll please..... using the EQ in REW.
> 
> And as predicted, this is quite the dumpster fire.


I'll concede that it was inevitable that this thread would end up being the aforementioned dumpster fire. With that said, Kountz was asking for thoughts relating to a specific measurement. I'd argue a forum search wouldn't have bore fruit.

Anyone who is providing advice to the OP is doing so freely. I'll continue to provide my opinions until I feel I'm no longer helpful. At that time I'll focus my attentions elsewhere.

Even if I come to hate Kountz, I'll never insult the people who try to help him. The fact that you're willfully ignoring the toxic behavior specifically targeted at Kountz simply to torment the guy implicates you regardless of previous good deeds. There's no dignity in highlighting Kountzs flaws while remaining silent when the other hens cluck.

As far as I'm concerned, you're sheep.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

cathul said:


> Tbh... that doesn't matter. I basically told you to do the things that are shown in the video, too, but without linking the actual video.
> I do it this way myself to great success (and use the Jazzis spreadsheet to build my target curves where i'm equalizing to).
> The technical way of working with REW and it's auto eq feature doesn't change, no matter who shows how to do it.
> 
> ...


I haven't gotten that far with r e w yet. Like I've been mentioned numerous times in this thread I am very new to tuning and I was just trying to get some advice so I can know where to go with my research concerning the software I apologize like a motherfuker coming to this forum asking for help


----------



## cathul (Jul 2, 2018)

Don't worry. Getting a decent tune with the help of REW is not that hard to do tbh (a decent tune, not a perfect or really great tune. This can take months!).
The information is easily findable.
First thing is measuring all speakers on their own (got that you've already done that by now).
2nd thing is finding appropriate xover points (you got some hints based on the measurements you showed us).
3rd thing is eqing the individual speakers to the target curve (still open, but the video, even if you don't like Skizer, is of great value!).
All these points can be done without any time alignment set et al.
Time alignment and all that stuff comes into play when you start measuring two speakers left/right at once and have to deal with cancellations due to bad alignment of the speakers.
And time alignment via tape measurement gets you very close and is only done once, so you could also do that after step 1 above. It doesn't hurt and doesn't alter the measurements of the single drivers and their respective equalizing in any way.

But even if you only eq the speakers for now the result will be way better than having unequalized drivers.
When you incorporate time alignment into that it gets even better. So go for the low hanging fruits first.
The info is there, but it's your own task to read that all up and just do it.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Been kinda half-ass following this thread for a couple days now.
At the beginning, I thought that perhaps we may have turned a corner. But it quickly turned into another ****-show thread.

Personally, I won't respond to Kountz anymore. Because he asks for advice, but then won't listen to anyone's advice - and then argues.
Not worth my time.

With that said; Kountz isn't the only one trolling here...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kountz said:


> The same guy that is the author of that video that is my #1 enemy here. He goes above and beyond to troll me. Same guy that that has a narcissistic Napoleon complex... Get real












Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

F150Man said:


> Why don't you go **** yourself little ****** !
> I'm not on anyone's side but you aren't trying to help therefore you are doing nothing more than trying to trigger the guy.
> I'm just trying to help people here.


gotta love the forum tough guys. little ******, mature. u need a hug


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

cathul said:


> Don't worry. Getting a decent tune with the help of REW is not that hard to do tbh (a decent tune, not a perfect or really great tune. This can take months!).
> The information is easily findable.
> First thing is measuring all speakers on their own (got that you've already done that by now).
> 2nd thing is finding appropriate xover points (you got some hints based on the measurements you showed us).
> ...


I greatly appreciate the help over the next couple days I'm going to do a little more research on the subject matter.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

jimmydee said:


> Been kinda half-ass following this thread for a couple days now.
> At the beginning, I thought that perhaps we may have turned a corner. But it quickly turned into another ****-show thread.
> 
> Personally, I won't respond to Kountz anymore. Because he asks for advice, but then won't listen to anyone's advice - and then argues.
> ...


SkizeR has a strong reputation in the car audio industry as being a short stack smart ass. He's known for it. He's actually caused someone to lose their job as an installer for a major shop in Denver. I'm not cool with him I tried to make things right with him by offering him a little business seeing what he could actually do with a remote tuning and it's turned very negatively. I was actually just looking for some help and insight I wasn't trying to start **** here


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

You try to make things right huh? What little contact I've had with you has been.... interesting. 

I made one post in this thread days ago to try to steer you in the right direction and you pm'd me last night at random.

Think this speaks for itself, you're clearly not right in the head.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Kountz, if you do a lot of drugs, that would explain a few things... If you don't do drugs, you should.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

DavidRam said:


> Kountz, if you do a lot of drugs, that would explain a few things... If you don't do drugs, you should.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Kountz said:


> SkizeR has a strong reputation in the car audio industry as being a short stack smart ass. He's known for it. He's actually caused someone to lose their job as an installer for a major shop in Denver. I'm not cool with him I tried to make things right with him by offering him a little business seeing what he could actually do with a remote tuning and it's turned very negatively. I was actually just looking for some help and insight I wasn't trying to start **** here


well, you are building reputation as the wanna be tough guy forum that is in reality a dipshit, bravo


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Let's state facts and for what it is. There's a couple of short fuses on this forum. I can be one of them at times.... not triggered by disagreements, not triggered at all. Just intolerant of nasty attitudes and smart-assery. I think that's a lot of people on here and perhaps justifiably so.

Now that point is out of the way, since when is it ok to randomly cuss people and call them names when you don't agree to what is being said? Since when & why is it ok to continually find fault on others except the one repeatedly committing the offence? Let's be clear about this.... this IS NOTthe only thread where it occurred and others have shown proof, yet here we are and those presenting proof are labeled as trolls & troublemakers. Really.... we're really rolling with that??

That's fine, but defending or turning a blind eye to such behavior while attacking or verbally chastising the other party is inexcusable in itself. 

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I think it is time to accept that this is what DIYMA has become. There was a time, years ago, where the nonsense that is propagated throughout this site daily would not have been tolerated. There were quite a large number of really intelligent and insightful people (both from within the industry and hobbyists) who frequented the site. When people spewing nonsense and trying to "fake it" to look more important/knowledgeable than they were showed up, they would quickly get shut down. This would either correct the behavior, or they would be gone. This is clearly no longer the case.

DIYMA has now become the type of place where the loudest voice in the room is given the most credence. To be honest, it is downright embarrassing and exhausting all at the same time. And this is coming from someone who is FAR from an expert. It might be time to finally just let this place go and allow the inmates to run the asylum. I just feel bad for the new people who come along earnestly seeking help and getting stuck with the latest wave of loud mouths that have chosen to make DIYMA their new home.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kountz said:


> SkizeR has a strong reputation in the car audio industry as being a short stack smart ass. He's known for it. He's actually caused someone to lose their job as an installer for a major shop in Denver. I'm not cool with him I tried to make things right with him by offering him a little business seeing what he could actually do with a remote tuning and it's turned very negatively. I was actually just looking for some help and insight I wasn't trying to start **** here


1) DIYMA is not "the car audio industry"

2) what installer from Denver? I dont even know any installers from Denver lol. 

3) yes you offered me business, but you actually low balled me lmao

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

Bayboy said:


> Just intolerant of nasty attitudes and *smart-assery*.


What if you're reeeally good at it?




rton20s said:


> It might be time to finally just let this place go and allow the inmates to run the asylum.


Eden isn't burning, it's burnt.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Oo Reign of fire quote. Good movie.


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

bnae38 said:


> Oo Reign of fire quote. Good movie.


I'm cultured. 🔥


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

When you see an email notification that there is a new reply on DIYMA...


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

To be fair to Koontz, he started this thread and was on his best behavior until someone called him out with the dumpster fire meme. Had he just ignored that and porche's post i think it could have stayed on topic. But he took the bait and went off the rails again.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

miniSQ said:


> To be fair to Koontz, he started this thread and was on his best behavior until someone called him out with the dumpster fire meme. Had he just ignored that and porche's post i think it could have stayed on topic. But he took the bait and went off the rails again.


I'll come back here every now and then but I'll make sure next time to ignore those that oppose me. Actually, I'm going to block some members today. that way my thin skin isn't exposed.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Kountz said:


> The same guy that is the author of that video that is my #1 enemy here...





Kountz said:


> I'll come back here every now and then but I'll make sure next time to ignore those that oppose me...


Yep. It is all the other people that are the issue. No way it is the person whose perspective is one of confrontation from the outset. 

For some reason, I have Metallica's Holier Than Thou running through my head.


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

rton20s said:


> Yep. It is all the other people that are the issue. No way it is the person whose perspective is one of confrontation from the outset.
> 
> For some reason, I have Metallica's Holier Than Thou running through my head.


This is fairly disingenuous. 

Metaphorically, you're blaming the bull for giving the horns after being poked. There's no one here defending his tourettes-like outbursts. His targeting of bnae38 after he gave his suggestion is indefensible & I feel an apology is owed to bnae. 

I'm merely showcasing a lot of this is provoked intentionally to elicit an outburst so they can claim the moral high ground & act as if they did nothing wrong. And with an almost non existent moderator presences, this kind of thing will continue to occur.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Def!ant said:


> This is fairly disingenuous.


It isn't when you take into consideration his behavior throughout all of his DIYMA posts (and beyond) and don't limit it to a single thread.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Still have not heard a response to who i "got fired"... very curious about this, because it seems like you're trying to slander me/my business for a second time


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Def!ant said:


> This is fairly disingenuous.
> 
> Metaphorically, you're blaming the bull for giving the horns after being poked. There's no one here defending his tourettes-like outbursts. His targeting of bnae38 after he gave his suggestion is indefensible & I feel an apology is owed to bnae.
> 
> I'm merely showcasing a lot of this is provoked intentionally to elicit an outburst so they can claim the moral high ground & act as if they did nothing wrong. And with an almost non existent moderator presences, this kind of thing will continue to occur.


have you not seen any of his other posts? if so, i see where you're coming from. If you have, then i have no words for you.


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

rton20s said:


> It isn't when you take into consideration his behavior throughout all of his DIYMA posts (and beyond) and don't limit it to a single thread.


Those other threads aren't lost on me, this is just the only one that I allowed myself to get sucked into; like a vortex. What we're talking about is how it seems that every time Kountz makes a thread, a **** show measuring in a magnitude that is only used to classify the destructive yield of a Nuclear bomb ensues. Their disdain for him may be warranted, but that's doesn't justify their harassment. There's a few people I don't particularly like around here, but I don't go out of my way to intentionally **** all over their threads. Cover for your buddies all you want, but it doesn't change the fact that he's not the only villain here.


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> have you not seen any of his other posts? if so, i see where you're coming from. If you have, then i have no words for you.


Oh, I'm sure you'll think of a few.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

miniSQ said:


> To be fair to Koontz, he started this thread and was on his best behavior until someone called him out with the dumpster fire meme. Had he just ignored that and porche's post i think it could have stayed on topic. But he took the bait and went off the rails again.


i posted on #25, very legit question than on #32, again very legit..i got nasty on like #52 or 56, cant remember, but again all legit. this dude is fulll of **** and some of you give him benefit of the doubt, my guess is your a bunch of liberals cause some of you have ZERO backbone, i wish u guys/gals the best with this clown, later


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> i posted on #25, very legit question than on #32, again very legit..i got nasty on like #52 or 56, cant remember, but again all legit. this dude is fulll of **** and some of you give him benefit of the doubt, my guess is your a bunch of liberals cause some of you have ZERO backbone, i wish u guys/gals the best with this clown, later


what's liberals or any type of political affiliation have anything to do with this? The bottom line is this, anything I say on this forum there's 4 or 5 trolling ******* pieces of **** cocksucking lame motherfukers that run their cum dumpsters. Maybe, if some of you clowns would hold them accountable they would stop doing that stupid ****.

This... Coming from a conservative Luciferian. My religious practices holds me accountable for not lashing those that smite me


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kountz, you're still here I see. Who did I get fired? I really want to hear this one..

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

I've said my peace. I'm grabbing the popcorn..


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> Kountz, you're still here I see. Who did I get fired? I really want to hear this one..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


you know who you got fired. it's a legal matter and I can't discuss the subject matter on a public forum


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Kountz said:


> you know who you got fired. it's a legal matter and I can't discuss the subject matter on a public forum


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Porsche said:


> i posted on #25, very legit question than on #32, again very legit..i got nasty on like #52 or 56, cant remember, but again all legit. this dude is fulll of **** and some of you give him benefit of the doubt, my guess is your a bunch of liberals cause some of you have ZERO backbone, i wish u guys/gals the best with this clown, later


post #25 is really what started the wheels coming off the thread. I am very aware of who Koontz is and i have not been kind to him. But this particular thread he was asking honest questions and listening. It didn't end well, but thats not all on him this time.

And for the record, my backbone is intact and i am more republican and conservative than probably any other member on DIYMA.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Kountz said:


> This... Coming from a conservative Luciferian. My religious practices holds me accountable for not lashing those that smite me


Kounts, in general I try not to suffer through your threads anymore, but this statement is just TOO MUCH.

I guess that you weren't feeling very devout to your "religion" the day that you sent me those written satanic threats, copies of which I still have in your handwriting and are on ALSO on file with paypal internal security ??

Or was that OK, because it wasn't me smiting you... but instead you lying and ripping BOTH me and Audible Physics off on your own accord??

LOL... even SkizeR took YOUR side back then and it was partially his opinion that swayed me to refund ALL of your money despite the obvious physical damage to the speakers which you had admitted receiving in fine condition.









DiyMobileAudio.com Car Stereo Forum







www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kountz said:


> you know who you got fired. it's a legal matter and I can't discuss the subject matter on a public forum


Trying to add credibility to your claim.. lol. Seriously, text me who if you dont want to post it publicly. The only installer that i know from Colorado is Randy Schwartz, who did actually just leave his job recently at EAS in Colorado Springs, but that was him leaving on his own accord due to what he said was management/crossover of the 2 business that the company owned. I actually called him up as soon as i saw it on his facebook to ask if he wanted to move to NY. If you are talking about something other than that, you are even more ridiculous than previously thought


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

politics and satanists? Oh it's getting deep! Ole big velvety red curtains are coming down! Oh lawd.... Oh Lawd... This is the big one! Elizabeth... I'm coming to join ya honey!

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

seafish said:


> Kounts, in general I try not to suffer through your threads anymore, but this statement is just TOO MUCH.
> 
> I guess that you weren't feeling very devout to your "religion" the day that you sent me those written satanic threats, copies of which I still have in your handwriting and are on ALSO on file with paypal internal security ??
> 
> ...



Hmmm. Mark Brooks knew all about the situation and he thought you were a scumbag.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

seafish said:


> Kounts, in general I try not to suffer through your threads anymore, but this statement is just TOO MUCH.
> 
> I guess that you weren't feeling very devout to your "religion" the day that you sent me those written satanic threats, copies of which I still have in your handwriting and are on ALSO on file with paypal internal security ??
> 
> ...


Oh ****, that was him? wow. i feel bad now. Looks like he had me duped back then :/


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kountz said:


> Hmmm. Mark Brooks knew all about the situation and he thought you were a scumbag.


so... whos this installer? I texted you. Havent heard a reply back. Wonder why..


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Bayboy said:


> politics and satanists? Oh it's getting deep! Ole big velvety red curtains are coming down! Oh lawd.... Oh Lawd... This is the big one! Elizabeth... I'm coming to join ya honey!
> 
> Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Meh... I don't get it. Is that a mutilated ET? Anyways.... it's not that serious, but then again this brought out a lot that anonymity has hidden over the years. Can it get back to square one? Does anyone want it to? Hmmm... good questions, probably not good answers. 

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Bayboy said:


> Meh... I don't get it. Is that a mutilated ET? Anyways.... it's not that serious, but then again this brought out a lot that anonymity has hidden over the years. Can it get back to square one? Does anyone want it to? Hmmm... good questions, probably not good answers.
> 
> Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


How do you transport RTA measurements to the EQ through Rew to where you can make adjustments?


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Kountz said:


> Hmmm. Mark Brooks knew all about the situation and he thought you were a scumbag.



Yet according to your messages to me at the time, Audible Physics admitted that they had glue failures, even though NO ONE here has experienced that while using their excellent speakers, and thats why they sent you a replacement pair ... while you still claimed a full refund from me through PayPal.

So why would he think that I am a "scum bag" ??

Furthermore, ALL of the "team experts" that you were quoting told me DIRECTLY that they had NEVER heard of you and your install problems!!!

Some SIMPLE advice to you ... LOOK in a mirror and you will see the cause of ALL of your shortcomings and problems!!!

And some SIMPLE advice to DIYMA members...if you haven't figured it out already, stay FAR away from this foul mouthed, satan worshipping PoS !!!


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

seafish said:


> Yet according to your messages to me at the time, Audible Physics admitted that they had glue failures, even though NO ONE here has experienced that while using their excellent speakers, and thats why they sent you a replacement pair ... while you still claimed a full refund from me through PayPal.
> 
> So why would he think that I am a "scum bag" ??
> 
> ...


Do you even know who the **** Mark Brooks is? He's the one responsible for having audio physics distributed in the United States? He thought you were such a ****ing tool and he's the one that went out of his way to make sure that I got a pair of their speakers that was functioning. Unfortunately, the versions that was sent to me we're not as efficient and a paper cone design for home audio use. They weren't terrible but they weren't optimal for my insulation. You sold me a defective product and all audible physics did was send a kind gesture nobody was trying to get over on anybody other than your ****ing stupid ass. You just a prideful **** that doesn't like to take responsibility


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Kountz said:


> what's liberals or any type of political affiliation have anything to do with this? The bottom line is this, anything I say on this forum there's 4 or 5 trolling ******* pieces of **** cocksucking lame motherfukers that run their cum dumpsters. Maybe, if some of you clowns would hold them accountable they would stop doing that stupid ****.
> 
> This... Coming from a conservative Luciferian. My religious practices holds me accountable for not lashing those that smite me





Kountz said:


> you know who you got fired. it's a legal matter and I can't discuss the subject matter on a public forum


Randall you're just a lying, degenerate, scum lapping ****bag. You've been a bullshitter your whole life. So now you're a religious guy and have a gag order against you to not discuss a court matter. And you have a secretary that will buy plane tickets and ubers for people to come see you so you can beat them up in spite of saying you can't afford a top notch dsp at the moment. You couldn't beat up your f'n sister. And you're a master installer and good friends with the top people in the "industry". Oh yeah and an elite, trained combat marine which is total ********. The people you've lied about on here can actually sue you so smarten up if that's possible and STFU already with your BS.


----------



## F150Man (Apr 14, 2017)

rton20s said:


> It isn't when you take into consideration his behavior throughout all of his DIYMA posts (and beyond) and don't limit it to a single thread.


The thing is, You really could just STFU. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## F150Man (Apr 14, 2017)

Kountz said:


> what's liberals or any type of political affiliation have anything to do with this? The bottom line is this, anything I say on this forum there's 4 or 5 trolling ******* pieces of **** cocksucking lame motherfukers that run their cum dumpsters. Maybe, if some of you clowns would hold them accountable they would stop doing that stupid ****.
> 
> This... Coming from a conservative Luciferian. My religious practices holds me accountable for not lashing those that smite me


You're a satanist ? Devil worshipper ?


----------



## F150Man (Apr 14, 2017)

miniSQ said:


> post #25 is really what started the wheels coming off the thread. I am very aware of who Koontz is and i have not been kind to him. But this particular thread he was asking honest questions and listening. It didn't end well, but thats not all on him this time.
> 
> And for the record, my backbone is intact and i am more republican and conservative than probably any other member on DIYMA.


No I'm the mostest.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Kountz said:


> Do you even know who the **** Mark Brooks is? He's the one responsible for having audio physics distributed in the United States? He thought you were such a ****ing tool and he's the one that went out of his way to make sure that I got a pair of their speakers that was functioning. Unfortunately, the versions that was sent to me we're not as efficient and a paper cone design for home audio use. They weren't terrible but they weren't optimal for my insulation. You sold me a defective product and all audible physics did was send a kind gesture nobody was trying to get over on anybody other than your ****ing stupid ass. You just a prideful **** that doesn't like to take responsibility


Of course I know who Mark Brooks is. 

Thing is, he does NOT know me, except for whatever lies you made up about me and the perfectly good speaks that I sold to you... And just bout anyone here on diyma who knows me will confirm I am a stand up, honest guy. 

YOU on the other hand, as you have just admitted, are a lying, thieving asshat who and only further incriminates himself by neglecting to follow his own, most commonly offered advice...STFU !!!


----------



## F150Man (Apr 14, 2017)

OK. I'm out. I have no respect for satanists and devil worshipers.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

F150Man said:


> OK. I'm out. I have no respect for satanists and devil worshipers.


K


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

seafish said:


> Of course I know who Mark Brooks is.
> 
> Thing is, he does NOT know me, except for whatever lies you made up about me and the perfectly good speaks that I sold to you... And just bout anyone here on diyma who knows me will confirm I am a stand up, honest guy.
> 
> YOU on the other hand, as you have just admitted, are a lying, thieving asshat who and only further incriminates himself by neglecting to follow his own, most commonly offered advice...STFU !!!


You sold A defective product you refused to take any type of responsibility you did the right thing by issuing a refund but you should have kept that cum dumpster shut. Audible physics sent me literally a used pair of speakers that were for testing home audio equipment. I didn't ask they just sent it. we were trying to get a resolution to where you weren't going to have to issue a refund. If anything you should be calling an audible physics and thanking them


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Patriot83 said:


> Randall you're just a lying, degenerate, scum lapping ****bag. You've been a bullshitter your whole life. So now you're a religious guy and have a gag order against you to not discuss a court matter. And you have a secretary that will buy plane tickets and ubers for people to come see you so you can beat them up in spite of saying you can't afford a top notch dsp at the moment. You couldn't beat up your f'n sister. And you're a master installer and good friends with the top people in the "industry". Oh yeah and an elite, trained combat marine which is total ********. The people you've lied about on here can actually sue you so smarten up if that's possible and STFU already with your BS.


Jesus, when you line it all up like that, hes either really good at trolling, or he's genuinely ****ed in the head and needs to be checked out. That said, anyone wanna get a bookie and start betting on how long it takes kountz to get hit with a Baker act?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Kountz said:


> You sounded defective product you refuse to take any type of responsibility you did the right thing by issuing a refund but you should have kept that come dumpster shut. Audible physics sent me literally a used pair of speakers that were for testing home audio equipment. I didn't ask they just sent it we were trying to get a resolution to where you weren't going to have to issue a refund. If anything you should be calling an audible physics and thanking them


AGAIN, by your OWN admission, the speaker arrived to you in perfectly good and working condition.

EITHER you or your installer ( I can never tell with you since you claim to be a top certified MECA installer yet continue to use other people to do your ALWAYS ****ty installs that you are NEVER satisfied with) dropped it OR fried it with too much power and then dropped it!!


I can't tell you which, though I cared enough about your fragile ego, I would send the broken ones to Mark Brooks and HE could probably tell me what EXACTLY happened!!


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Kountz said:


> The bottom line is this, anything I say on this forum there's 4 or 5 trolling ******* pieces of **** cocksucking lame motherfukers that run their cum dumpsters. Maybe, if some of you clowns would hold them accountable they would stop doing that stupid ****.


This is a direct result of the accumulation of jackassery that the fine folks of this forum have been subjected to since your time here. Call them whatever you want, but the reason these people target you is because of your accumulation of actions. This has always been a forum where the members have genuinely had a sense of community. Do we see them trolling every new member on the site? No. You waste others' time who are here providing guidance and disrespect others. This is exactly why you get the treatment you do. If you don't like it, quit the nonsense and start being a genuine, positive contributor. Elsewise, there is always caraudio.com where all the 16-24 year old snowflakes with no interpersonal communications skills, social acuity or general desire to learn and share hang out and pat each other on the back while stuffing 6 layers of peel and seal in their doors, testing subs with the wall socket and load their framerails with expanding foam.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Kountz said:


> Hmmm. Mark Brooks knew all about the situation and he thought you were a scumbag.


I know both of these fellas.
Seafish is one of the nicest guys here and always a standup fella on any deals. Hell, he's sent me stuff to test for months at a time asking nothing in return- multiple times. Certainly not a "scumbag". I figured the record should be set straight for anyone reading this and caution them on the integrity of the source.
I vouch 100% for Seafish.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

captainobvious said:


> I know both of these fellas.
> Seafish is one of the nicest guys here and always a standup fella on any deals. Hell, he's sent me stuff to test for months at a time asking nothing in return- multiple times. Certainly not a "scumbag". I figured the record should be set straight for anyone reading this and caution them on the integrity of the source.
> I vouch 100% for Seafish.


Much appreciated !!!


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

captainobvious said:


> I know both of these fellas.
> Seafish is one of the nicest guys here and always a standup fella on any deals. Hell, he's sent me stuff to test for months at a time asking nothing in return- multiple times. Certainly not a "scumbag". I figured the record should be set straight for anyone reading this and caution them on the integrity of the source.
> I vouch 100% for Seafish.


you vouch for a motherfuker that showed his ass like a little kid. This motherfucker was so mad he refused to take any type of responsibility. It took moderators and people telling him flat out that he needed to issue a refund. an audio physics rep saw what was going on here and all they did was just offered to send me a pair of used speakers And this kid took it so personal. When I mean personal, I mean real ****ing personal! Those speakers suck anyways. They were paper cone 8 ohm less efficient. I ended up giving them away no I didn't, I traded them for some crossovers. They were totally useless to me.


----------



## DiamondFanatic (Dec 26, 2007)

Aren’t you running 8 ohm mids right now? All of this is getting ridiculous. The problem is you ask for help, frequently with fairly basic stuff, and then you never listen to the feedback.

For how much you name drop it’s honestly laughable that you aren’t buying direct. It says a lot about you and your “references”.

I remember when this forum was where you went to escape all of this, which is what was expected on caraudio.com. Where are the moderators?


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

DiamondFanatic said:


> Aren’t you running 8 ohm mids right now? All of this is getting ridiculous. The problem is you ask for help, frequently with fairly basic stuff, and then you never listen to the feedback.
> 
> For how much you name drop it’s honestly laughable that you aren’t buying direct. It says a lot about you and your “references”.
> 
> I remember when this forum was where you went to escape all of this, which is what was expected on caraudio.com. Where are the moderators?


those three inch mids were very weak they weren't designed for car audio at all and audible physics was just trying to be nice. They were completely useless for me. The CIARE mids I have in my door are like baby subwoofers they can handle some serious power and you hear nothing but solid kick drum coming out of those doors


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

DiamondFanatic said:


> Aren’t you running 8 ohm mids right now? All of this is getting ridiculous. The problem is you ask for help, frequently with fairly basic stuff, and then you never listen to the feedback.
> 
> For how much you name drop it’s honestly laughable that you aren’t buying direct. It says a lot about you and your “references”.
> 
> I remember when this forum was where you went to escape all of this, which is what was expected on caraudio.com. Where are the moderators?


They're aren't many people on here like him. Check that, no one really. Everything he says is literally a lie. He's a demented guy with mental issues that just happens to have a interest in car audio


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

DiamondFanatic said:


> Where are the moderators?


I checked. Most haven't been on in days; some in weeks.


----------



## DiamondFanatic (Dec 26, 2007)

Patriot83 said:


> They're aren't many people on here like him. Check that, no one really. Everything he says is literally a lie. He's a demented guy with mental issues that just happens to have a interest in car audio


I know that haha I’ve been on here since 2007 and visiting the site since 2005 to learn. I’m always surprised to see how many people have joined recently and have so many posts with such a lack of basic knowledge.

This was/is a great community. We need to work together to weed out bad apples like this. This is one of my favorite places to find good insight, tips and tricks and to buy and sell equipment. Without this we’re left with eBay and ****tier scam filled forums.

Seafish I read the 2017 post you linked about your sale and after seeing the pictures of those speakers I’m honestly speechless. Clearly negligence during the install.

I would ask why such a top notch MECP installer is using other installers all the time and finding fault with their work. However I think we all know why.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

DiamondFanatic said:


> I know that haha I’ve been on here since 2007 and visiting the site since 2005 to learn. I’m always surprised to see how many people have joined recently and have so many posts with such a lack of basic knowledge.
> 
> This was/is a great community. We need to work together to weed out bad apples like this. This is one of my favorite places to find good insight, tips and tricks and to buy and sell equipment. Without this we’re left with eBay and ****tier scam filled forums.
> 
> ...


Clearly it was install? So you're saying that sound sensations which is one of the best if not the best car audio shop in metro Atlanta don't know what the **** they're doing? Literally the goddamn magnet came off the basket. This wasnt install at all. this ***** made motherfuker showed his ass and people actually called him out. I gave them his goddamn phone number and I had the owner of sound sensations cuss this stupid ass out. He said the same stupid **** you just did. "Clearly Bad Install"

Clearly Stfu


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

DiamondFanatic said:


> I know that haha I’ve been on here since 2007 and visiting the site since 2005 to learn. I’m always surprised to see how many people have joined recently and have so many posts with such a lack of basic knowledge.
> 
> This was/is a great community. We need to work together to weed out bad apples like this. This is one of my favorite places to find good insight, tips and tricks and to buy and sell equipment. Without this we’re left with eBay and ****tier scam filled forums.
> 
> ...


Why do these installs when you can have somebody else do it? I went through a divorce and I don't have the shop that I used to and I got into a very bad trucking accident. I can do the work but its very painful. Right now my big hobby is BBQ. once The covid-19 ******** ends I'll be competing Nationwide and I have several endorsements. Car audio will always be a pleasure of mine. Im a musician and I thoroughly enjoy music.


----------



## DiamondFanatic (Dec 26, 2007)

You’re a musician but you don’t know anything about how to use an EQ? Or read a frequency response plot?


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Look at that Texas Brisket Crust!


----------



## DiamondFanatic (Dec 26, 2007)

Your language and word choice does nothing for your credibility in case that wasn’t already obvious to you.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

DiamondFanatic said:


> You’re a musician but you don’t know anything about how to use an EQ? Or read a frequency response plot?


I sure as **** don't. You think musicians do their own sound mixing live? They sure don't. I can tune a tube guitar amp, tune the drum heads on my snare toms and kick drum but when it comes to a sound system absolutely not.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

DiamondFanatic said:


> Your language and word choice does nothing for your credibility in case that wasn’t already obvious to you.


I can do a little better than read a frequency response. I can read and write music. Can you?


----------



## DiamondFanatic (Dec 26, 2007)

My friends that are musicians at least know enough to be able to record their work and have it not sound like **** which takes some EQ.

Yes, I could read and write music until I sometime after I stopped pursuing music which was before I went in to HS.

I would continue to respond to you but it’s pointless. Your brisket looks good, then again I would hope it would since apparently you’ve been paying other people to do your installs for you since at least 2017 so you can focus on BBQ.

I look forward to learning who is sponsoring your competition car, who is doing the install, and who is tuning it since it clearly is not you. Best of luck!



Kountz said:


> I sure as **** don't. You think musicians do their own sound mixing live? They sure don't. I can tune a tube guitar amp, tune the drum heads on my snare toms and kick drum but when it comes to a sound system absolutely not.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

DiamondFanatic said:


> My friends that are musicians at least know enough to be able to record their work and have it not sound like **** which takes some EQ.
> 
> Yes, I could read and write music until I sometime after I stopped pursuing music which was before I went in to HS.
> 
> ...


I have sponsors in the BBQ competition circuit. And I have never tried to compete in the car audio industry and I never would I do like to go to some of the events.


----------



## BGsac (Oct 2, 2018)

I think this dude Kuntz is doing some kind of next level trolling for whatever reason. Or forums (like many things in life) aren’t for him. Seafish, what a ****ty transaction. reputable longtime members get no hesitation from me with advice or transactions. I’d be pissed.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

BGsac said:


> I think this dude Kuntz is doing some kind of next level trolling for whatever reason. Or forums (like many things in life) aren’t for him. Seafish, what a ****ty transaction. reputable longtime members get no hesitation from me with advice or transactions. I’d be pissed.


humans aren't perfect including me and seafish he made a mistake he's sold a speaker that he never even powered up or really examined. even audio physics took responsibility and said that they used a bad glue. This was his fault selling some speakers that were defective from the get-go


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Kountz said:


> you vouch for a motherfuker that showed his ass like a little kid. This motherfucker was so mad he refused to take any type of responsibility. It took moderators and people telling him flat out that he needed to issue a refund. an audio physics rep saw what was going on here and all they did was just offered to send me a pair of used speakers And this kid took it so personal. When I mean personal, I mean real ****ing personal! Those speakers suck anyways. They were paper cone 8 ohm less efficient. I ended up giving them away no I didn't, I traded them for some crossovers. They were totally useless to me.


LMFAO...glad that your still thinking about my nice ass, but gotta let you know that I don't swing that way...and certainly not for a gross little demon ****er like you.

That said, of course I took it personally... you lied to me, stole from me and then threatened me... and you STILL don't get how wrong that is.

Furthermore, you are STILL so unaware of your idiotic and assholic shenanigans that you actually tried to buy another pair of speakers from me just a couple months ago and were actually offended when I obviously declined. 

GET BACK ON YOUR MEDS ... DIYMA WILL BE A BETTER PLACE FOR IT!!


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

seafish said:


> LMFAO...glad that your still thinking about my nice ass, but gotta let you know that I don't swing that way...and certainly not for a gross little demon ****er like you.
> 
> That said, of course I took it personally... you lied to me, stole from me and then threatened me... and you STILL don't get how wrong that is.
> 
> ...


Several posters called you out and told you that you were not taking responsibility that this was all your fault. This is what happens when you don't fully test your equipment before shipping.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Tiny penis syndrome at its finest...









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Kountz said:


> This is what happens when you don't fully test your equipment before shipping.



Sorry, gonna have to disagree again...This is what happens when you to sell to a newbie who is also an immature, lying, whining, irresponsible and psychotic devil worshipper who intermittently stops taking their meds.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

seafish said:


> Sorry, gonna have to disagree again...This is what happens when you to sell to a newbie who is also an immature, lying, whining, irresponsible and psychotic devil worshipper who intermittently stops taking their meds.


You wish I took meds to justify your poor business dealings. Mark Brooks and several other reps with audio physics said you were a ****ing idiot and that's why they went out of their way to make up for your mistakes. These men are way up the chain of command a lot higher than you could ever dream of and they all agree that you are a dumb motherfuker. Feel free to call Mark Brooks tomorrow...hell, call the motherfuker right now and he will tell you over the phone that you are a stupid son of a *****.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kountz said:


> You wish I took meds to justify your poor business dealings. Mark Brooks and several other reps with audio physics said you were a ****ing idiot and that's why they went out of their way to make up for your mistakes. These men are way up the chain of command a lot higher than you could ever dream of and they all agree that you are a dumb motherfuker. Feel free to call Mark Brooks tomorrow...hell, call the motherfuker right now and he will tell you over the phone that you are a stupid son of a *****.


Mark brooks himself is a ****ing idiot. I have the videos and emails to prove it. There, I said it. Hey Mark, I'll wait for your text 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I got an idea... 
Why don't you guys man-up, and all agree to meet somehwere?
This could be settled very quickly...


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

jimmydee said:


> I got an idea...
> Why don't you guys man-up, and all agree to meet somehwere?
> This could be settled very quickly...


You and I both know that would never happen. Odin is on my side because I fight with Glory passion and ambition. I'm in Atlanta... Come to me!


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Kountz i truly dont know whats going on or why its got to this point, but there is alot of senior members on here who I happen to trust and they are saying things that makes me think for sure that u have brought this on yourself. If nick, jimmydee, and the rest are truly offering u help, u need to truly listen!!!!!they probably started out with the best intentions and probably got beyond irritated as the above post show. Also I know for a FACT SEAFISH would never sell faulty gear to anyone intentionally, he is a stand up guy, period. when i first came to diyma many years ago i didnt even know what a ground on a speaker was or what a ground did. I watched video after video and read post after post of such members at that time of bikinpunk (which was erin hardison username at the time) andy wehmeyer, ect. The point I am trying to make is every bit of help I got I was truly gracious for! Now to this day I still don’t know as much as say for example Nick, (skizer) but he always has helped me in the past when i asked, and I was GRACIOUS for the help like all of the members have offered me..maybe its time to admit sone mistakes and see where that goes but it looks like its way past that at this point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Kountz said:


> what's liberals or any type of political affiliation have anything to do with this? The bottom line is this, anything I say on this forum there's 4 or 5 trolling ******* pieces of **** cocksucking lame motherfukers that run their cum dumpsters. Maybe, if some of you clowns would hold them accountable they would stop doing that stupid ****.
> ...


1) Usually use a term like cum dumpster in place of mouth, is provocative... which I am sure you have noticed does you no great service in gaining respect.

2) Normal people attend to what is coming out of their mouths, before commenting on what goes into other's mouths.
It may seem subtle, but one could just consider it a general rule.




Kountz said:


> ...
> This... *Coming from a conservative Luciferian*. My religious practices holds me accountable for not lashing those that smite me





Kountz said:


> You and I both know that would never happen. *Odin is on my side because *I fight with Glory passion and ambition. I'm in Atlanta... Come to me!


I find it difficult to imagine one can honestly follow the Norse Gods and Lucifer.
It boggles the mind how in this day and age one could follow either, but both is beyond comprehension.

The whole thing reads like Tourette's via a keyboard.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

wow.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Kountz said:


> Hmmm. Mark Brooks knew all about the situation and he thought you were a scumbag.


Dude hold up. I have no idea what you are talking about or whom your talking about. We had a talk about one person and addressed him directly becuase of the text you showed me of what he said about me. That who i am and how i am. Next that will be address face to face once i see him also.

Do me a favor and DO NOT put my name into your debates with others to prove a point. I do not come on here often and don't like one bit when a close friend sends me a message saying someone is throwing my name around saying i said something about someone and i have no idea what they are talking about.

I didn't call anyone a scumbag as that is a word i don't use (bi**h) maybe and if I did I would glaf do it to their face and/or contact them directly and do so. I know you and you know me and i thought we had an understanding and more so you told we where cut from the same cloth Ex-Military and if you are truly Ex-Military you would know how to conduct yourself and/or and take it to a private chat ir personal text and address the issue with the person directly, unless your force to do so publicly.

So lets keep this on the up and up as i am just like you say you are, i am a upfront in your face guy who holds nothing back from anyone and if i have an issues with someone i address them directly and quickly as a man is suppose to. So i ask nicely only once to anyone. Please don't thru my name around saying i said something about some i have no idea who they are.

I understand you have had some issues with your amp and it was truly an issues and i thought you had it under control once you talked to the manufacturer. If not take it directly to them. Next i have even read this thread in its entirety and have no reason to as it has no interest to me. I came only to address you using my name falsely. If you want to refresh my memory i on saying something negative about someone you have my number text me or call me and if i said i will BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO COME BACK HERE AND SAY I SAID AND TELL THEM WHY I FEEL THAT WHY ABOUT THEM.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Melodic Acoustic said:


> Dude hold up. I have no idea what you are talking about or whom your talking about. We had a talk about one person and addressed him directly becuase of the text you showed me of what he said about me. That who i am and how i am. Next that will be address face to face once i see him also.
> 
> Do me a favor and DO NOT put my name into your debates with others to prove a point. I do not come on here often and don't like one bit when a close friend sends me a message saying someone is throwing my name around saying i said something about someone and i have no idea what they are talking about.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Kountz said:


> You and I both know that would never happen. Odin is on my side because I fight with Glory passion and ambition. I'm in Atlanta... Come to me!


I'm still trying to help you out here... but you just don't seem to get it.

You would be best served to arrange a meeting (or even a conference call) with a few of the members here, in order to settle things once and for all.
Glory, Passion, and Ambition are all admirable qualities to have... but they are wasted, hiding behind a keyboard. Time to man-up soldier. 
Neither Odin nor Lucifer is going to help you, when folks have had enough and decide to send lawyers to SLAPP you with a defamamtion lawsuit. 





__





Responding to Strategic Lawsuits Against Public Participation (SLAPPs) | Digital Media Law Project







www.dmlp.org





I have no skin in this game. Just giving you some advice. Attack me, if you feel it's necessary. 
But you need to understand that you've crossed way over the line, and you need to consider that people might escalate this to legal action, if you continue.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

F150Man said:


> The thing is, You really could just STFU. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Melodic Acoustic said:


> Dude hold up. I have no idea what you are talking about or whom your talking about. *We had a talk about one person and addressed him directly becuase of the text you showed me of what he said about me. That who i am and how i am. Next that will be address face to face once i see him also.*
> 
> Do me a favor and DO NOT put my name into your debates with others to prove a point. I do not come on here often and don't like one bit when a close friend sends me a message saying someone is throwing my name around saying i said something about someone and i have no idea what they are talking about.
> 
> ...


Before you make threats, best to remember the situation. Your client, who i have previously purchased dinner for, given amplifiers for free, etc etc.. purchased a known working JL Fix from me and had you install it. It came out of a car we thought we needed it in, but turns out we didnt. We saw it working in the hour or so it was installed before it was removed. Couple that with the fact that JL products are rock solid... the thing worked. Fast forward a week or so after he got it, i get texts about it "blowing up his system" and creating a whole bunch of noise and him hinting that he wants ME to replace his equipment. Laughable at best, but i entertain him and try to help troubleshoot. He seems EXTREMELY uninterested in troubleshooting, and come to find out, so were you. You guys claimed the noise was being caused by the unit, yet the noise was present with both analog and digtal out? seems like a solid chance that its input signal to me. And said noise damaging his entire system? seems like his installer, YOU had his entire gain structure so ****ed up that some noise was able to blow equipment. Typical of competition guys, but whatever. fast forward to him being a demanding psychopath and wanting me to refund him without him sending the unit back, i refuse to send any money without the unit being back here so i can test it before refunding. Honestly, if he wasnt such a dick the entire time i would have just refunded him and said keep it. He reluctantly agreed to send it back after going back and fourth via text for about a week about it. Plot twist, he sent it back without any of the plugs.. how the hell am i supposed to test it without the power and input plugs? we have to wait until Kevin was able to find a set that he had somewhere, which took about a week. We tested it as soon as we got those plugs (see videos below), without any resetting or testing off video before hand. No noise. no pops. no nothing. never would have guessed. The second complaint was that it wouldnt connect to the software. If your dumb ass did even a seconds worth of troubleshooting, you would have found the answer in the very first link on google when you type "JL TWK not connecting". Sure enough, its a JL tech bulletin explaining that all you need to do is update the firmware, which took literally 20 seconds. Updated, and boom, connected. So yeah, couple this with the fact that every time i see you, you are working on getting your own car working, im not sure i trust you when you say, and i quote... _"Man i've been doing this to long seen it all. Please don't ever take my quitness for a weakness nor i think i am just some average guy who does speakers and installs. My knowledge and portfolio goes so much deeper than car audio electronic and audio in gerenal, that many can't start to phantom the things i've done and seen." .... _laughable at best. So yeah, next time your dumbass customer threatens to sue me over $175 (even after all ive done for him) and you try to double down and make yourself seem like a god damn rocket scientist, you should probably make sure you understand basic troubleshooting. This is why i said "dudes an idiot" when kountz said he had his car tuned by you but you forgot to save the EQ settings. Not the first time ive seen you fail miserably, and probably wont be the last. So please, when you want to get in my face next time you see me, remember the very summarized details above 


Heres the videos from a very quick benchtest. Crazy that you couldnt do this yourself..


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> Mark brooks himself is a ****ing idiot. I have the videos and emails to prove it. There, I said it. Hey Mark, I'll wait for your text
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

ELIZABETH!!

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> ELIZABETH!!
> 
> Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Melodic Acoustic said:


> Dude hold up. I have no idea what you are talking about or whom your talking about. We had a talk about one person and addressed him directly becuase of the text you showed me of what he said about me. That who i am and how i am. Next that will be address face to face once i see him also.
> 
> Do me a favor and DO NOT put my name into your debates with others to prove a point. I do not come on here often and don't like one bit when a close friend sends me a message saying someone is throwing my name around saying i said something about someone and i have no idea what they are talking about.
> 
> ...


So seafish's Lame *****-ass contacted you to let you know that I said that you talked **** about him? It appears he has very thin skin as well. First, using the word scumbag is just saying that the guy's a loser or you don't agree with him. No, you did not use those exact words. We talked briefly about me owning some audio physics 3 inch mids and how a seller here sold me some ******** and refused to take responsibility. We didn't go in great detail about the individual just what went down.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anyone remember when this forum had moderators? Those were some good times.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

gijoe said:


> Does anyone remember when this forum had moderators? Those were some good times.


Don't Look Don't Read. Don't be a hall room monitor


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Kountz said:


> Don't Look Don't Read. Don't be a hall room monitor


Why do you attack people, even when they aren't giving you a hard time?

I've spend a ton of time trying to help you. I've typed paragraphs, and paragraphs of info that you've asked about. I've never called you names, like many members, and yet you still resort to calling me names. 

I don't know about the Marines, but the Army has something called the Army Values, integrity is one of them. Either that's something the Marines don't teach, or something you never learned. Regardless, I don't waste my time on people who lack integrity. I have been more than patient, and fair to you, yet you still default back to childhood name calling, is there a specific reason for that?


----------



## BGsac (Oct 2, 2018)

Sub’d


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

gijoe said:


> Why do you attack people, even when they aren't giving you a hard time?
> 
> I've spend a ton of time trying to help you. I've typed paragraphs, and paragraphs of info that you've asked about. I've never called you names, like many members, and yet you still resort to calling me names.
> 
> I don't know about the Marines, but the Army has something called the Army Values, integrity is one of them. Either that's something the Marines don't teach, or something you never learned. Regardless, I don't waste my time on people who lack integrity. I have been more than patient, and fair to you, yet you still default back to childhood name calling, is there a specific reason for that?


I can't explain the chaos. It just exists. For the help you have provided I am greatly appreciative


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

gijoe said:


> Does anyone remember when this forum had moderators? Those were some good times.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

gijoe said:


> I have been more than patient, and fair to you, yet you still default back to childhood name calling, is there a specific reason for that?


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Kountz said:


> I can't explain the chaos. It just exists.


This is probably where social interaction goes so wrong for you... Everybody else can explain it, just not you.
Trust me; it doesn't _'just exist'_. You bring trouble upon yourself, but blame everybody else.
Must be a miserable life...


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

jimmydee said:


> This is probably where social interaction goes so wrong for you... Everybody else can explain it, just not you.
> Trust me; it doesn't _'just exist'_. You bring trouble upon yourself, but blame everybody else.
> Must be a miserable life...


Wrong. The cosmic force is pure chaos with very minimal control


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

what would it take to get this ******* banned?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

miniSQ said:


> what would it take to get this ******* banned?


Heres the scoop as i understand it. The mods stopped caring about this place as much since the takeover, and rightfully so. Then when the forum "update" happened, they completely lost interest. I've talked to a few mods, they dont know how to work this new site. Theres nothing they can really do besides lock a thread. My other guess is that the Verticalscope employees are off due to the pandemic. We havent heard a peep from them since this has started. This place is essentially lawless right now


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

miniSQ said:


> what would it take to get this ******* banned?


Thin skin humans that can't handle words. you don't need to ban me I just won't come back. How does that sound? Would you like that?


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Kountz said:


> you don't need to ban me I just won't come back. How does that sound? Would you like that?


Ummm... ya.


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> This place is essentially lawless right now


As far as I'm concerned, let it burn. The amount of views this thread has received in the last 3 days only shows people love a good train wreck; the bloodier, the better. I was really rooting for the guy in the beginning, but now, I hope this **** show goes on for another 10 pages. This is some grade A premium content right here.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

There's several that are joining you.... make room

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Def!ant said:


> As far as I'm concerned, let it burn. The amount of views this thread has received in the last 3 days only shows people love a good train wreck; the bloodier, the better. I was really rooting for the guy in the beginning, but now, I hope this **** show goes on for another 10 pages. This is some grade A premium content right here.


epic proportions


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> Heres the scoop as i understand it. The mods stopped caring about this place as much since the takeover, and rightfully so. Then when the forum "update" happened, they completely lost interest. I've talked to a few mods, they dont know how to work this new site. Theres nothing they can really do besides lock a thread. My other guess is that the Verticalscope employees are off due to the pandemic. We havent heard a peep from them since this has started. This place is essentially lawless right now


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Lawlessness? No guards, eh? 









Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Boy this thread turned into a **** show quickly. I decided to ignore it at first. But, it's like any Jerry Springer epoisode. It's like crack. Can't stay away. Bring out the folding chairs. There's gonna be an old fashioned smack down 

Ge0


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## spwath (Apr 7, 2020)

So it went from a terrible looking frequency response, to bragging about being the the competition BBQ scene, to the "cosmic forces" of chaos?


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

spwath said:


> So it went from a terrible looking frequency response, to bragging about being the the competition BBQ scene, to the "cosmic forces" of chaos?


Yes. Thanks for reading!


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Melodic Acoustic said:


> Dude hold up. I have no idea what you are talking about or whom your talking about. We had a talk about one person and addressed him directly becuase of the text you showed me of what he said about me. That who i am and how i am. Next that will be address face to face once i see him also.


Mark,

I certainly appreciate your taking the time to check in here.

I just want to be perfectly clear that at NO time did I text Kountz about you or even about Audible Physics products in general, for which I have only high regard !!! 

I DID in fact exchange emails with the Buwaldas at HAT, but only after Kountz claimed that HAT told him that the speakers were definitely faulty. Scott also informed me he had NO idea who Kountz was or what speakers he was talking about.

So all that said, I simply have NO idea WHY he was claiming that you said I was at fault for my selling broken speakers with faulty adhesive. The only explanation I have tis that he is delusional and if you read most of his contributions on diyma, you will likely understand that this is true.

The speakers worked PERFECTLY when I removed them from my truck...by his own emailed thanks and admission, they arrived to him in perfectly good condition..here are the pics of them as I boxed them up to ship.
























and here is what one of them looked like this when he finally sent them back to me after getting a full refund --










If you have any interest in doing a forensic analysis, I will be more than happy to see them to you at my expense.
Of course, I totally understand if you don't want to be bothered with doing that.

Thanks again for chiming in to set the record straight form you perspective!!!


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

seafish said:


> Mark,
> 
> I certainly appreciate your taking the time to check in here.
> 
> ...


Look here dipshit audible physics claimed full responsibility because they said they used a faulty glue. You selling their products you should know better. Get ****ed


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kountz said:


> Look here dipshit audible physics claimed full responsibility because they said they used a faulty glue. You selling their products you should know better. Get ****ed


You kiss your dad with that mouth?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Neat Thread. Lots of people should be embarrassed when looking back on it. But very entertaining, nonetheless. Carry on!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Niebur3 said:


> Neat Thread. Lots of people should be embarrassed when looking back on it. But very entertaining, nonetheless. Carry on!


Did you not like my RKO and Barney videos?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

That Barney video made my night. Almost killed me. You need to warn people not to be drinking while watching that. I should sue you!!!!!


----------



## BGsac (Oct 2, 2018)

Niebur3 said:


> Neat Thread. Lots of people should be embarrassed when looking back on it. But very entertaining, nonetheless. Carry on!


Since I’m not finding the info here i need, it looks like my install is postponed for another week...but this is fun


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Did you not like my RKO and Barney videos?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


The Barney video was very wholesome and heart warming . I liked the little blonde boys dance moves especially. It set the mood...

Yes, I am a twisted old SOB  But, you are the one who posted the video. So...

Ge0


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Moron got banned. Thank you mods for taking out the trash.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

captainobvious said:


> Moron got banned. Thank you mods for taking out the trash.


FINALLY!!!!! 

Enjoy the peace while it lasts !!! LOL


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

seafish said:


> and here is what one of them looked like this when he finally sent them back to me after getting a full refund --
> 
> View attachment 270435


That’s over excursion. Someone screwed up and it wasn’t you. Glue failed? Sure..... 🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Oh he'll be back under a new name... lol no question.

Truly a special guy, I would be shocked if he didn't reregister to come spread more of his charm around here.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

bnae38 said:


> Oh he'll be back under a new name... lol no question.
> 
> Truly a special guy, I would be shocked if he didn't reregister to come spread more of his charm around here.


Yep and it won't take long to tell


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

captainobvious said:


> That’s over excursion. Someone screwed up and it wasn’t you. Glue failed? Sure..... 🤦🏼‍♂️


The part that upset me was the lies he was telling about his install shop saying that the Buwaldas told him it was my fault. 
I got in touch with them and Scott confirmed that they had NEVER heard of him, NEVER said anything about me, and NEVER HAD EVEN SEEN an Audible Physics speaker...just like he was lying about what Mark Brooks said to him about the situation. Honestly, don't see how a guy can live with himself that way...MUST be psychotic, accident or not!!!


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

seafish said:


> The part that upset me was the lies he was telling about his install shop saying that the Buwaldas told him it was my fault.
> I got in touch with them and Scott confirmed that they had NEVER heard of him, NEVER said anything about me, and NEVER HAD EVEN SEEN an Audible Physics speaker...just like he was lying about what Mark Brooks said to him about the situation. Honestly, don't see how a guy can live with himself that way...MUST be psychotic, accident or not!!!


Well no one seemed to appreciate my observation in the other thread...
(The poor fellow has a high likelihood of having some mental illness, PTSD, or a personality disorder.)

I think that the percentage of people with a severe mental illness is pretty high, like 1% or more.
Personality disorder are higher.
And PTSD is much higher again.
But even people with sever schizophrenia can lead productive lives and largely function... (e.g. Philip K Dick the author of a bunch of books, where "Bladerunner" and "Man in the High Castle" came from)
So I do not see how that should upset you, other than the obvious part of someone believing the ravings.

That is why his suggestion to meet up with Skiezr for a fight seemed like a bad idea to me.
If one knows for sure that they can win a battle of wits, then why would they want to chance it and go to a fist fight or go to weapons?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Holmz said:


> Well no one seemed to appreciate my observation in the other thread...
> (The poor fellow has a high likelihood of having some mental illness, PTSD, or a personality disorder.)
> 
> I think that the percentage of people with a severe mental illness is pretty high, like 1% or more.
> ...


observation, mine is he is an immature prick that was full of himself. ptsd my a55, guys full of ****


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> observation, mine is he is an immature prick that was full of himself. ptsd my a55, guys full of ****


One, the other, or maybe we are both largely correct?
I am not a psychologist or Psychiatric professional.

But I like the song:


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

I heard so many contradicting and false stories from Kountz, that I'm not even sure he knew what was true or not...

Here's what I do know:

He claimed to be a professional installer - with over 20 years of industry experience. Yet I saw pics of his install... pretty poorly done.
He claimed to have MECP Certification as a professional installer. Yet in two different threads he mentioned two different places he got this certification from.
He claimed that he is a notoriously famous installer, in the Atlanta area. Yet nobody has ever heard of him.
Then in a different post, he mentions that he is not a professional installer. Never has been...
He claimed to have his system tuned by one of the best in the industry - yet created multiple threads about how ****ty his tune was.
He claimed to know Mark Brooks personally - yet Mark barely remembers getting one or two incoherent texts from him.
He claimed that he did install work on Scott Buwalda's car - which was a total lie.
He claimed that his system was installed by Jeff Smith - which was proven to be another lie by Doug Dobson.
Then he argued and said he and Jeff were best friends for 25 years - yet Jeff doesn't even know who he is!
Then he claimed that Jeff was a crook who had to move to Florida to escape 'apparent' fraud charges.
He claimed that his system was tuned by Doug Potter - more lies.
He claimed that he spoke to John Borges @ Zapco multiple times - yet we find out that John had all his email going into his Junk Folder.
He bought a set of mids from Seafish and claimed that the glue was defective - yet the picture of the mid clearly shows that he destroyed it himself.
He claimed that SkizeR phoned Gumbeelee's boss, and tried to have him fired - yet both SkizeR and Gumbeelee confirm this is a flat-out lie.
He claimed to be an active member of an elite combat unit in the Marine Corps - yet he had no reference to any deployment missions.
He claimed to be a professional BBQ guy (with sponsors) - his picture did look like a tasty brisket... but not professional... likely not even his work.
He was a different dude...
I'm not typically in favor of banning members, no matter how offensive they are (freedom of speech).
With that said; Kountz brought nothing but lies and destruction to this community. He had to be banned.
I hope he finds what he's looking for in life... because he certainly came across as an incredibly miserable man.

... with that said; I fully anticipate he will return, under a new user name. He just doesn't seem to _'get it'_.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Kountz also claimed skizer tried to get me fired from my job...have no idea were that one came from


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

gumbeelee said:


> Kountz also claimed skizer tried to get me fired from my job...have no idea were that one came from
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was literally just looking to try to find that post! I knew I had read it somewhere... but appears to have been deleted.
I didn't want to add it to my list, without having read it thoroughly and being 100% sure about what I thought I had seen...

He also claimed that there was an ensuing legal battle going on about it, and he was under some kind of _'gag order'_, so he couldn't share details.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

jimmydee said:


> I was literally just looking to try to find that post! I knew I had read it somewhere... but appears to have been deleted.


Yeah he said about three weeks ago skizer tried to get me fired...smh just pure craziness


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Guy is a liar, moron and ****ty human being. I have ZERO respect for anyone who steals valor trying to falsely claim they served our country in the military. He should not be allowed back, ever.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

captainobvious said:


> Guy is a liar, moron and ****ty human being. I have ZERO respect for anyone who steals valor trying to falsely claim they Served out country in the military. He should not be allowed back, ever.


TOTALLY agree !!!


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> Heres the scoop as i understand it. The mods stopped caring about this place as much since the takeover, and rightfully so. Then when the forum "update" happened, they completely lost interest. I've talked to a few mods, they dont know how to work this new site. Theres nothing they can really do besides lock a thread. My other guess is that the Verticalscope employees are off due to the pandemic. We havent heard a peep from them since this has started. This place is essentially lawless right now


So all theres some outrageous behaviour going on here. Its even a bit comical but know i dont mean to dismiss the poor treatment some people are getting. But be thankful some of the other non audio forums im on are overrun by incels and MRAs being racisct and misogynist. It could be worse here. Everyone seems to know and respect and value the key geniuses here, especially you skizer. Despite the odd unstable person going off the rails. And my sister has borderline personality disorder and is doing crazy **** at the moment. Its hard to know whats going on in other peoples lives especially when they have no self awareness and arent disclosing their issues. Its also possible that they are just douches but the evidence suggests to me its more than that. Note im not making excuses for bad behaviour and as a community of adults we should be able to go a long way to sort that out.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

Holmz said:


> Well no one seemed to appreciate my observation in the other thread...
> (The poor fellow has a high likelihood of having some mental illness, PTSD, or a personality disorder.)
> 
> I think that the percentage of people with a severe mental illness is pretty high, like 1% or more.
> ...


physical violence is so not the answer. Especially with the US gun culture


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Sam Spade said:


> . Especially with the US gun culture


what does "US gun culture" mean?


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Sam Spade said:


> physical violence is so not the answer. Especially with the US gun culture


I never suggested violence, but thanks for the wisdom.
( reread the post as well as the threads carefully....)


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

Porsche said:


> what does "US gun culture" mean?


Dont take this personally but thats a ****ing stupid question. The culture where many us citizens are obsessed with guns and carry them everywhere like a safety blanket and you end up with massive gun related murders, suicides and school children being slaughtered repeatedly. Plus idiots shooting themselves, kids using guns as toys with dire results oh and mass murders in night clubs and vegas. And you have about the highest rate of gun related deaths per capita than any country in the world.


----------



## Thewiz666 (Jul 9, 2007)

WTF is this thread about? Got an email earlier about this one being rather active and I can't make heads or tails of whatever several things are going on here. No idea of the players or what the **** is about.... is there a TLR synopsis of it all? Seems fun whatever it is.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

This will get interesting.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> what does "US gun culture" mean?





Sam Spade said:


> Dont take this personally but thats a ****ing stupid question. The culture where many us citizens are obsessed with guns and carry them everywhere like a safety blanket and you end up with massive gun related murders, suicides and school children being slaughtered repeatedly. Plus idiots shooting themselves, kids using guns as toys with dire results oh and mass murders in night clubs and vegas. And you have about the highest rate of gun related deaths per capita than any country in the world.


You smuggled in guns to the thread Sam, so getting baited is only one person' so fault.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Sam Spade said:


> Dont take this personally but thats a ****ing stupid question.


Lol. Gl with that.

Here we go.....


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Sam Spade said:


> And you have about the highest rate of gun related deaths per capita than any country in the world.


Once again, you are utterly clueless and you just love bashing the US, because you are full of hate... At least use Google a bit before you throw stats out, so you don't continue looking like a complete moron on here.



Gun Deaths by Country 2023


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

Porsche said:


> what does "US gun culture" mean?


 In his defense, he's British. What does he know about being American.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Sam Spade said:


> Dont take this personally but thats a ****ing stupid question. The culture where many us citizens are obsessed with guns and carry them everywhere like a safety blanket and you end up with massive gun related murders, suicides and school children being slaughtered repeatedly. Plus idiots shooting themselves, kids using guns as toys with dire results oh and mass murders in night clubs and vegas. And you have about the highest rate of gun related deaths per capita than any country in the world.


stupid question, not at all, it was an asinine comment from you tho. its called the 2nd Amendment. the gun didn't kill anyone, the person behind it did, people going to kill they will kill, i doubt you are old enough since you make such dip **** comments but 9/11/01 more people killed in our country by planes and box cutters.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Def!ant said:


> In his defense, he's British. What does he know about being American.


Uuum, not quite. Lol


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

DavidRam said:


> Once again, you are utterly clueless and you just love bashing the US, because you are full of hate... At least use Google a bit before you throw stats out, so you don't continue looking like a complete moron on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Gun Deaths by Country 2023


The link shows murders increasing as one heads south.
One could build a wall...


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

DavidRam said:


> Uuum, not quite. Lol


I assume that little flag next to our name denotes our country of origin, no?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Def!ant said:


> I assume that little flag next to our name denotes our country of origin, no?


Yes sir, but that little flag is Australia.


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

DavidRam said:


> Yes sir, but that little flag is Australia.


 In my defense, I'm American.

But, my premise still applies. What does an Australian know about being American..


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Take this nonsense to OT if you want to continue the discussion. I don't understand how this thread wasn't locked down the instant that numbnuts was banned. Well, other than the fact that literally no one gives a crap about this garbage fire of a forum anymore.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

DavidRam said:


> Yes sir, but that little flag is Australia.


well that explains it, they gave up there guns without a fight, what happens, murder goes up with other weapons.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Def!ant said:


> In my defense, I'm American.
> 
> But, my premise still applies. What does an Australian know about being American..


I agree. Sam has shown himself to be both extremely ignorant of and hateful towards the US, starting with his very first thread.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Damn, I don't have a gun...should I?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Niebur3 said:


> Damn, I don't have a gun...should I?


I don't have a gun either but I believe in the right to own one.
I don't go to church but I believe in the freedom to do so.
I am not gay, but I believe... uuuh, well, never mind that one! Lmao


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

Niebur3 said:


> Damn, I don't have a gun...should I?


dunno, guess it depends on how you want to defend yourself and your family in an emergency. one thing for sure tho our Founding Fathers gave us the right to bear arms and protect ourselves.

turn on the news and figure it out


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

Porsche said:


> stupid question, not at all, it was an asinine comment from you tho. its called the 2nd Amendment. the gun didn't kill anyone, the person behind it did, people going to kill they will kill, i doubt you are old enough since you make such dip **** comments but 9/11/01 more people killed in our country by planes and box cutters.


I watched those planes hit the towers. Not that has anything to do with the post. And yes i know about your 2nd amendment and how important these penis enhancing weapons are to the typical USA male. Your constitution is seriously out of date and your democracy is the least democratic democracy in the modern world.

Some 13,286 people were killed in the US by firearms in 2015. The stats are horrific Guns in the US: The statistics behind the violence
 Number of Americans killed by terrorism in the last decade: 24. Number of Americans killed by guns in the last decade: 280,024. Number ofqAmericans killed by terrorism in the last decade: 24. Number of Americans killed by guns in the last decade: 280,024 - Google Search
2,996 killed in 9/11 Casualties of the September 11 attacks - Wikipedia
301,797 firearm-related deaths in the past decade, compared to 71 deaths from domestic acts of terrorism. PolitiFact - Fact-checking a comparison of gun deaths and terrorism deaths
The novel coronavirus has wrought a death toll in the U.S. state of New York nearly three times higher than the number of people who were killed during the Sept. 11, 2001 attacks, according to data released Friday by Gov. Andrew Cuomo. US: New York's virus death toll nearly three times 9/11
So by all means sleep with that gun beneath your pillow. But you're more likely to kill yourself than "a bad guy with a gun". Or lots of other things. Smoking related disease. Car crsshrs etc i could go on


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

well sam spade, looks like one village idiot is thrown out another takes his place, congrats on your new accomplishment


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Def!ant said:


> I assume that little flag next to our name denotes our country of origin, no?


No.
It is the country where the post originated from.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

In July of 2019 I bought a .22 caliber break barrel nitro piston Benjamin Prowler. I have killed a many vermin to death. I recognized my evil ways and decided to swab the pellet skirt with vaseline to increase velocity and further kill to death the vermin that invaded my yard. 

Signed:

Bayboy aka Norman Bates

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> dunno, guess it depends on how you want to defend yourself and your family in an emergency. one thing for sure tho our Founding Fathers gave us the right to bear arms and protect ourselves.
> 
> turn on the news and figure it out


Protect them... against the government.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

Holmz said:


> I never suggested violence, but thanks for the wisdom.
> ( reread the post as well as the threads carefully....)


Yep you did: 
"That is why his suggestion to meet up with Skiezr for a fight seemed like a bad idea to me.
If one knows for sure that they can win a battle of wits, then why would they want to chance it and go to a fist fight or go to weapons?"


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Sam and Holmz, am I sensing trouble in paradise?


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

Holmz said:


> You smuggled in guns to the thread Sam, so getting baited is only one person' so fault.


You started it holmz 😄 although you ssid weapons not guns specifically

"That is why his suggestion to meet up with Skiezr for a fight seemed like a bad idea to me.
If one knows for sure that they can win a battle of wits, then why would they want to chance it and go to a fist fight or go to weapons?"


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

Sam Spade said:


> and your democracy is the least democratic democracy in the modern world.


You misspelled Democratic Republic.



Holmz said:


> No.
> It is the country where the post originated from.


I think it's safe to assume his nationality & the source of his ignorance.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Sam Spade said:


> Yep you did:
> "That is why his suggestion to meet up with Skiezr for a fight seemed like a bad idea to me.
> If one knows for sure that they can win a battle of wits, then why would they want to chance it and go to a fist fight or go to weapons?"


Reread the post...
Here it is (post #213), at least the part you need to re read.


Holmz said:


> ...
> That is why his suggestion to meet up with Skiezr for a fight seemed like a bad idea to me.
> If one knows for sure that they can win a battle of wits, then why would they want to chance it and go to a fist fight or go to weapons?


This was all in context of The Kuntz offering to have his secretary get Skiezr a plane ticket to have a fight.

Now reread it slowly and carefully, and read it how it is presented and not how you want it to be.

(As a bonus, It was intended to be numerous.)


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

DavidRam said:


> Once again, you are utterly clueless and you just love bashing the US, because you are full of hate... At least use Google a bit before you throw stats out, so you don't continue looking like a complete moron on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Gun Deaths by Country 2023


Apologies David i said: And you have about the highest rate of gun related deaths per capita than any country in the world

meant to say: And you have about the highest rate of gun related deaths per capita than any country in the developed world


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

Def!ant said:


> In his defense, he's British. What does he know about being American.


Now this might be a joke. If it isnt it demonstrates the ignorance many americans have about the rest of the world


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

Sam Spade said:


> Some 13,286 people were killed in the US by firearms in 2015.


So, I have a .00004% chance of being killed by a firearm. Now, factor in that 2/3 of all gun deaths in American are from suicides, I have a .000001% chance of being murdered by a firearm. 

I mean, when it's all laid out like that, I can see that the only reasonable solution is the revocation of our 2nd amendment, & the complete confiscation of all 300+ million firearms. 

You got me convinced!


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

Sam Spade said:


> Now this might be a joke. If it isnt it demonstrates the ignorance many americans have about the rest of the world


Or how very little Australia really means to the world.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

Def!ant said:


> In my defense, I'm American.
> 
> But, my premise still applies. What does an Australian know about being American..


Our news is saturated by what is happening in the US. Significant majority of popular culture from the us. I have many friends in the us both us citicens and expat aussies. I have american friends here. Oh and australians look outside the borders of their own country.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Def!ant said:


> So, I have a .00004% chance of being killed by a firearm. Now, factor in that 2/3 of all gun deaths in American are from suicides, I have a .000001% chance of being murdered by a firearm.
> 
> I mean, when it's all laid out like that, I can see that the only reasonable solution is the revocation of our 2nd amendment, & the complete confiscation of all 300+ million firearms.
> 
> You got me convinced!


With those kinds of odds, the next time I get killed by a firearm, I am going to run out and buy a lottery ticket as it's my lucky day.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Sam Spade said:


> Apologies David i said: And you have about the highest rate of gun related deaths per capita than any country in the world
> 
> meant to say: And you have about the highest rate of gun related deaths per capita than any country in the developed world


Is thta a bad thing?


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Ooooo burn.

Time to unsubscribe from this hot mess.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

Porsche said:


> well that explains it, they gave up there guns without a fight, what happens, murder goes up with other weapons.


Lets see some data on that. Gun deaths havent been replaced by deaths from other causes i don't think. Your claim So you can do the reaearch rather than spouting NRA ******** propoganda.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

DavidRam said:


> I agree. Sam has shown himself to be both extremely ignorant of and hateful towards the US, starting with his very first thread.


I'm not ignorant about america. I dont hate america.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

DavidRam said:


> Sam and Holmz, am I sensing trouble in paradise?


No i still love holmz 🤣


----------



## opekone (Mar 24, 2020)

Def!ant said:


> In my defense, I'm American.
> 
> But, my premise still applies. What does an Australian know about being American..


They are a huge model of what gun control and gun culture can do together. Australia is an OG gun loving culture, especially in the sticks. Yet they actually gave up guns and the government never came and made them do things.






Gun laws of Australia - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

DavidRam said:


> Sam and Holmz, am I sensing trouble in paradise?


If we leave Sam's reading comprehension issues aside, then I'll give you a synopsis or trouble in paradise.

Covid deaths Au= ~100, USA: ~100k
Police shootings are also much lower.
The looting is also much lower.

The media is about as bad, but the print media is largely controlled by an Aussie.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

opekone said:


> They are a huge model of what gun control and gun culture can do together. Australia is an OG gun loving culture, especially in the sticks. Yet they actually gave up guns and the government never came and made them do things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we have guns. Tightly regulated. We dont have idiots walking around costco with open carry of a fully automatic millitary weapon. Or school shootings. Or an insane rate of suicide by guns


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

Holmz said:


> If we leave Sam's reading comprehension issues aside, then I'll give you a synopsis or trouble in paradise.
> 
> Covid deaths Au= ~100, USA: ~100k
> Police shootings are also much lower.
> ...


You did say weapons......

Aussie media is often great. ABC SBS the conversation. The Guardian. In daily. The project on channel 10. Foreign correspondent. Four corners. Media watch. Plus many of our comedies talk about and satirize the news of the day


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Sam Spade said:


> Yes we have guns. Tightly regulated. We dont have idiots walking around costco with open carry of a fully automatic millitary weapon. Or school shootings. Or an insane rate of suicide by guns


FFS man... you brought up the whole gun thing.

Start a new thread if you think it is so bad.
Most Americans do not think a few shootings are really much of an issue.
And suicides are going to happen with or without guns.

At least reread what I write and appologies for being wrong on the interpretation of the words.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

Holmz said:


> If we leave Sam's reading comprehension issues aside, then I'll give you a synopsis or trouble in paradise.
> 
> Covid deaths Au= ~100, USA: ~100k
> Police shootings are also much lower.
> ...


How is it that in the UK NZ and OZ police can usually arrest people without murdering them?


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Sam Spade said:


> You did say weapons......
> ...


You will look smarter if you reread the post.
Weapons were mentioned in the context of something Skiezr should avoid.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

@Holmz "And suicides are going to happen with or without guns"

There is reaearch that shows ease of suicide methods significantly increase suicide with gun availability being a most significant method. I have severe depression. Ive had suicidal thoughts. If i had a gun id probably be dead now. Immediacy of access to simple suicide methods is dangerous. It is seriously hard to kill yourself painlessly without using someone like a train driver as an unwilling agent. Take away guns people are less likely to act in the moment. You'll never stop all suicides but you can reduce them


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Sam Spade said:


> Yep you did:
> "That is why his suggestion to meet up with Skiezr for a fight seemed like a bad idea to me.
> If one knows for sure that they can win a battle of wits, then why would they want to chance it and go to a fist fight or go to weapons?"


Read it carefully...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

That's it! I am making an appointment with Dr. Phil for you two!


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Sam Spade said:


> @Holmz "And suicides are going to happen with or without guns"
> 
> There is reaearch that shows ease of suicide methods significantly increase suicide with gun availability being a most significant method. I have severe depression. Ive had suicidal thoughts. If i had a gun id probably be dead now. Immediacy of access to simple suicide methods is dangerous. It is seriously hard to kill yourself painlessly without using someone like a train driver as an unwilling agent. Take away guns people are less likely to act in the moment. You'll never stop all suicides but you can reduce them


A small cost for freedom.... Jefferson once said, "the tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants."


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Holmz said:


> If we leave Sam's reading comprehension issues aside, then I'll give you a synopsis or trouble in paradise.
> 
> Covid deaths Au= ~100, USA: ~100k
> Police shootings are also much lower.
> ...



Speaking of comprehension issues... Trouble in paradise does not refer to problems in your, or a, given country. 

_*Trouble in paradise *(idiomatic) An unexpected *problem* in a supposedly positive situation, especially in a marital or romantic relationship. _


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

DavidRam said:


> That's it! I am making an appointment with Dr. Phil for you two!


Do you recommend Dr. Phil from personal experience?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Holmz said:


> Do you recommend Dr. Phil from personal experience?


Yes, because I did almost watch an entire minute of his show once.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

DavidRam said:


> Yes, because I did almost watch an entire minute of his show once.


I'll make a deal with you...
Let's try to not go after each other, as there is a chance that one or both of us are good at personal attacks .

It only can escalate to become something bad.

Deal?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Holmz said:


> I'll make a deal with you...
> Let's try to not go after each other, as there is a chance that one or both of us are good at personal attacks .
> 
> It only can escalate to become something bad.
> ...


You stay out of my threads, you don't quote my posts, you don't refer to me in childish or condescending ways, and we have a deal.

Don't forget, it's you who latched on to me and followed me around in multiple threads while I just ignored you for a long time...


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

DavidRam said:


> You stay out of my threads, you don't quote my posts, you don't refer to me in childish or condescending ways, and we have a deal.


You sir have a deal, and it is a wise descision.

Does this include your build threads where I have offered you some compliments as well?
There seems to be some areas where you have things to offer, but I am fine staying out of all of it.

All the best!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Holmz said:


> You sir have a deal, and it is a wise descision.
> 
> Does this include your build threads where I have offered you some compliments as well?
> There seems to be some areas where you have things to offer, but I am fine staying out of all of it.
> ...


I don't think we speak the same language, so not speaking at all would rule out any potential misunderstandings, imho. 

All the best to you


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Thank you Sir!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jeez....where is Kountz when you need him???


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Holmz said:


> I'll make a deal with you...
> Let's try to not go after each other, as there is a chance that one or both of us are good at personal attacks .
> 
> It only can escalate to become something bad.
> ...


Well that's boring...


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

Holmz said:


> All the best!





DavidRam said:


> All the best to you


I don't think you guys have grasped the true spirit of this thread.


----------



## BGsac (Oct 2, 2018)

Jesus... I thought this thread died with Kountz


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Def!ant said:


> I don't think you guys have grasped the true spirit of this thread.


It takes a team effort to fight the spirit of Kountz.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Def!ant said:


> In my defense, I'm American.
> 
> But, my premise still applies. What does an Australian know about being American..


About as much as a Canadian knows about BBQ 😄🍻


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

dcfis said:


> About as much as a Canadian knows about BBQ 😄🍻


Are Canadians ignorant about BBQs?
EDIT i know some canadians. They are all over barbies. (Thats OZ for BBQ)
Australians certainly arent. Throw me another shrimp.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

There is the Delhi school of linguistics training on Australian BBQ:


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

dcfis said:


> About as much as a Canadian knows about BBQ 😄🍻


Really?


----------



## swiffcliff (Aug 25, 2016)

@Holmz 

You said "most Americans do not think a few shootings are really much of an issue" and suggested that leading the world in suicide rate is somehow patriotic.

These are two of the stupidest statements I have ever heard.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

jimmydee said:


> Really?


Yeah kinda  love ya though


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

swiffcliff said:


> @Holmz
> 
> You said "most Americans do not think a few shootings are really much of an issue" and suggested that leading the world in suicide rate is somehow patriotic.
> 
> These are two of the stupidest statements I have ever heard.


Maybe show me what you mean?
Putting words into my mouth is not really a fair argument.
It does not differ much from Sam misreading my post.
Usually a person could question what was meant.
I see no question in your post, just a stupidity statement.

If this is the post you are refering to, I'll highlight the relevant parts for you.

QUOTE="Holmz, post: 5826395, member: 171186"]
*FFS *man... you brought up the whole gun thing.

*Start a new thread if you think it is so bad.*
Most Americans do not think a few shootings are really much of an issue.
And suicides are going to happen with or without guns.

At least reread what I write and appologies for being wrong on the interpretation of the words.
[/QUOTE]

Show me where saying, "suicides are going to happen with or without without guns", has a patriotic tone to it?
(However veterans are over represented in suicide, and veterans are patriotic, and the US has a lot of veterans. At least if one knows that being a veteran predisposes one to depression and suicide, one could assume that there would be programs to minimise suicide, but I see few such programs.)

How should we "less stupidly" phrase a low tolerance for gun control, or changes to gun purchasing and availability?
Particulaly after any mass shooting, it is a total political festival of left versus right... as if one could not be a republican and pro gun control, or another be a democrat and card carrying NRA member.

We can also be saying "most Americans" voted for Trump, in the same way that we can say that "most Americans" abide gun deaths... whether or not it is "most"... the effect on any outcome is that, "not much changes".

We have suicides and gun deaths, and may other other countries have those things as well.
Go ahead and show me how, as a society, that we care?


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

DavidRam said:


> I agree. Sam has shown himself to be both extremely ignorant of and hateful towards the US, starting with his very first thread.


Thats ******** david. First thread here








Getting the best out of my new Hertz/Kenwood system


Hi all, I have a Mitsubishi challenger station wagon, which in Oz we consider a proper 4WD, not a soft roader, turbo diesel with a low range gearbox based on the Triton platform. It's a great car and I love it, it suits me down to the ground. Comfortable to drive around the city but will go...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Yeah Sam... but your second or third (or maybe 4th) post was received in an unintended way.

One should not speak about politics, religion, nor even climate; if they want a post that will not be deemed offensive.
(Mental Heath also may be added to the list)


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

Holmz said:


> Yeah Sam... but your second or third (or maybe 4th) post was received in an unintended way.
> 
> One should not speak about politics, religion, nor even climate; if they want a post that will not be deemed offensive.
> (Mental Heath also may be added to the list)


I so know that already. But it would be nice if people could talk about important issues in a civil way. How else does society progress?


----------



## swiffcliff (Aug 25, 2016)

Holmz said:


> Maybe show me what you mean?
> Putting words into my mouth is not really a fair argument.
> It does not differ much from Sam misreading my post.
> Usually a person could question what was meant.
> ...


You quoted Thomas Jefferson in response to Sam saying that more guns equal more suicides.

"A small cost for freedom.... Jefferson once said, "the tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants."

I gave you the benefit of the doubt, and assumed you were suggesting that those who commit suicide in order to refresh the tree of liberty were on the patriot side. Maybe you were calling them tyrants? Either way, it's incredibly crass to call anyone's suicide a small cost for your freedom. And quoting Thomas Jefferson to make your point? Yikes.

Fair point on the second one. America's government has provided very little evidence that it cares about mass shootings. And America's citizens have not yet gotten their back up enough to force the change. The left vs right festival is not going to help. The implosion of the NRA will. Lack of meaningful progress on a particularly divisive issue is not evidence of a lack of caring. Two weeks ago you could've said American's didn't care about cops killing black people.


----------



## Sam Spade (Mar 16, 2020)

Oh and there should be room for mental health on any thread. Someone reaching out could save their life


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Sam Spade said:


> Thats ******** david. First thread here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bad, I thought it was your first thread...


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

swiffcliff said:


> You quoted Thomas Jefferson in response to Sam saying that more guns equal more suicides.
> 
> "A small cost for freedom.... Jefferson once said, "the tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants."
> 
> ...


Thanks Swift, let me clarify.

It was more intended in the context of gun laws, which Sam and many Aussies have strong views on what the Us should be doing.
Jefferson's quote was noting to do with suicides. Maybe Buddhist monks suicide to effect change.

The Jefferson quote was in the context of the second amendment and protests and the use of arms as what renews the freedom. As well as wars which many like to quote the endless wars as some evidence of evil doing.
If we remove Indian wars, then 1/4 were wars against piracy, and 1/4 were civil war support of various countries, 1/4 were humanitarian, and the remains 1/4 were more debatable.

I should have been clearer, but the post was in response to convolving guns, and gun laws with suicides. Many mix them into one, but in my mind they are three different things.
And then the violence of the riots is also fresh (again).




swiffcliff said:


> ...
> Fair point on the second one. America's government has provided very little evidence that it cares about mass shootings. And America's citizens have not yet gotten their back up enough to force the change. The left vs right festival is not going to help. The implosion of the NRA will. Lack of meaningful progress on a particularly divisive issue is not evidence of a lack of caring. Two weeks ago you could've said American's didn't care about cops killing black people.


I think that America does indeed care in general. But thoughts-n-prayers are not helping, nor has rhetoric on blame the shooter effected change. While we may care, there's no evidence of it heading downwards.

With respect to BLM and deaths, I am not overly convinced it is as endemic as we may be lead to believe. The death rates are higher for other groups, but the narrative and spin makes it hard to know what the facts are. By capita it is high, but there is also an over representation of blacks in prisons.









People shot to death by U.S. police, by race 2022 | Statista


Sadly, the trend of fatal police shootings in the United States seems to only be increasing, with a total 631 civilians having been shot, 58 of whom were Black, as of August 1, 2022.




www.statista.com





Clearly a video of a cop kneeling on a neck is a hard thing to defend, which I am not. And it feeds into the narrative.

The whole civil war and subsequent compromise of 1877 put reconstitution on hold, so it not until ~100 after the civil war that civil rights started. I am not really sure if BLM is about black deaths in custody, or about civil rights.
I think if we could effect a more sweeping civil rights, then we may also have people that see of the nation as being composed of a greater percentage of equal citizens?

Anyhow, thanks for asking... I hope I was more clear.


----------



## swiffcliff (Aug 25, 2016)

Thanks for taking the time to clarify. We're much more closely aligned than I thought.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

BLM is a joke, its a far left political con, the media amplifies everything and people fall for it. numbers do not lie, white people are killed more every year than blacks, you NEVER hear of it, statically more black die per capita but you never hear of the whites that die, i guess death/murder only matters if it fits ones agenda. for crying out loud now they want to defund the police, fewer police, etc. our country is a mess now because the left will do anything to win this election and its getting pretty scary. let people loot, riot, etc with no consequence, doing millions upon millions of dollars of damage, athletes, actors saying they will bail out everyone that is arrested. the left has been screaming to stay home, have to mail in voting, do not go to work because of covid, etc etc, however now they are 100% for everyone being on streets protesting/rioting/looting, what a f'n joke and sad thing is many of you agree and are to stupid to realize it


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

DavidRam said:


> Once again, you are utterly clueless and you just love bashing the US, because you are full of hate... At least use Google a bit before you throw stats out, so you don't continue looking like a complete moron on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Gun Deaths by Country 2023


Wow, I'm surprised we're ahead of South Africa, and I'm surprised and dismayed that 2/3 of our gun deaths are suicides.


----------



## ckirocz28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Bayboy said:


> In July of 2019 I bought a .22 caliber break barrel nitro piston Benjamin Prowler. I have killed a many vermin to death. I recognized my evil ways and decided to swab the pellet skirt with vaseline to increase velocity and further kill to death the vermin that invaded my yard.
> 
> Signed:
> 
> ...


Use Dupont Chain Saver wax based lube, spray it in the tin of pellets and let it dry.


----------



## opekone (Mar 24, 2020)

ckirocz28 said:


> Wow, I'm surprised we're ahead of South Africa, and I'm surprised and dismayed that 2/3 of our gun deaths are suicides.


Another sad component to the gun-suicide relationship is that of first time success, or rather the unprecedented success rate of firearms as a means of suicide for "first timers". A far greater number of people attempt suicide than those who continue to spiral and make attempts to take their life. Very rarely are people successful on the first, or even many of their first attempts. Lots of these people are able to move past their demons with support. 

Firearms are incredibly powerful, available, and easy to use. There is a lot of fantasy about guns and suicide. It takes a lot to keep cutting yourself so that you actually bleed out, it takes a lot less to pull the trigger of a reasonably well aimed gun once.


----------



## swiffcliff (Aug 25, 2016)

Porsche said:


> BLM is a joke, its a far left political con, the media amplifies everything and people fall for it. numbers do not lie, white people are killed more every year than blacks, you NEVER hear of it, statically more black die per capita but you never hear of the whites that die, i guess death/murder only matters if it fits ones agenda. for crying out loud now they want to defund the police, fewer police, etc. our country is a mess now because the left will do anything to win this election and its getting pretty scary. let people loot, riot, etc with no consequence, doing millions upon millions of dollars of damage, athletes, actors saying they will bail out everyone that is arrested. the left has been screaming to stay home, have to mail in voting, do not go to work because of covid, etc etc, however now they are 100% for everyone being on streets protesting/rioting/looting, what a f'n joke and sad thing is many of you agree and are to stupid to realize it


Ha! Now THAT is the stupidest thing I've ever heard. Wah, wah! The left! They're so stupid and wrong but they control everything! And little me with my little hands are getting the shaft! Boo-****ing-hoo.


----------



## opekone (Mar 24, 2020)

swiffcliff said:


> Ha! Now THAT is the stupidest thing I've ever heard. Wah, wah! The left! They're so stupid and wrong but they control everything! And little me with my little hands are getting the shaft! Boo-****ing-hoo.


According to Bannon it's exactly that rhetoric that drove people like Porsche to feel as though the media, the left, the liberals, the colleges, the academics, hollywood, nickelodeon, disney... We have to bring people in and not disparage them. Whether you disagree or agree, as it was so eloquently put by Stephen himself in 2016, 'You have awakened the sleeping giant of white nationalism". These are not people who hate black people for the color of their skin, nor do think all Mexicans are drug dealers or rapists. They might have concerns about the black community, or the values they assume, or the opportunities they assume are afforded, or a bunch of other things. They might have personal experience, they might have lots of experience, they might have read some really compelling books about economics and public policy. This is the sleeping giant of white nationlism. It's people who feel they have reasonable concerns that are not racially driven - but they are being told they, their parents, their families, their churches, their bingo groups, their kids, their dogs - that all of them are racist, garbage people who can't respect other human beings. But, of course, these people know that is not true. They know they are kind and generous, reasonable and caring, fair and thoughtful.

We have to change the stipulations that our country holds tightly. We must examine them carefully, as a group. No one will subject themselves to a vulnerability like that with such rhetoric on the table.


----------



## swiffcliff (Aug 25, 2016)

It's victim mentality, it's lack of personal accountability, it's blaming the Boogeyman of the left and libtards. If everyone that you listed is telling you something, maybe it's time to consider that either what you're saying or how you're saying it may not fit with the times. It's a curious mentality that claims their personal beliefs are the result of other's opinions of those beliefs. 

I didn't say anything about race. As far as respecting other human beings, well, re-read his post.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

My oh my... has this ever taken a left turn.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Porsche said:


> BLM is a joke, its a far left political con, the media amplifies everything and people fall for it. numbers do not lie, white people are killed more every year than blacks, you NEVER hear of it, statically more black die per capita but you never hear of the whites that die, i guess death/murder only matters if it fits ones agenda. for crying out loud now they want to defund the police, fewer police, etc. our country is a mess now because the left will do anything to win this election and its getting pretty scary. let people loot, riot, etc with no consequence, doing millions upon millions of dollars of damage, athletes, actors saying they will bail out everyone that is arrested. the left has been screaming to stay home, have to mail in voting, do not go to work because of covid, etc etc, however now they are 100% for everyone being on streets protesting/rioting/looting, what a f'n joke and sad thing is many of you agree and are to stupid to realize it


Oddly I think that I agree with your post, even though I am not 100% sure what the BLM platform is.
Their website says equal rights and deaths in custody, however most of their actual work seems to be basically anti-police.

At least I am smart enough to realise I don't fully know what they fully represent.

It appears like they are addressing the effect and not the cause.

For adressing the cause, I would have expected a more human rights focus.

Which this example helps to basically show that progress is slow:


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

swiffcliff said:


> Thanks for taking the time to clarify. We're much more closely aligned than I thought.


Thank you Sir, for taking the time to wonder and ask.




swiffcliff said:


> Ha! Now THAT is the stupidest thing I've ever heard.
> ...


My time at the top was brief. ;(


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Welp.... this is getting interesting. We're getting to see who stands for what.... if only the walls of anonymity weren't there. 

But alas... we're drifting back faster than moving forward. Anyways, carry on..


🍿

Man & Machine... Power Extreme!


----------



## fghanem (Jan 9, 2011)

This thread should be a sticky of things not to do to have a better forum time. it started from a check my tune(with an attitude!) and ended in BLM and along the way kountz got banned in a forum that has no moderators, the irony. (death wish)?


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

fghanem said:


> This thread should be a sticky of things not to do to have a better forum time. it started from a check my tune(with an attitude!) and ended in BLM and along the way kountz got banned in a forum that has no moderators, the irony. (death wish)?


Well, to be fair, there was 1 moderator. But he just checked in long enough to ban Kountz & now.. he gon'.


----------



## opekone (Mar 24, 2020)

There is some other car audio forum where all the political nutjobs go to diatribe until the world ends. I think they just got confused and forgot they were here.


----------



## fghanem (Jan 9, 2011)

Def!ant said:


> Well, to be fair, there was 1 moderator. But he just checked in long enough to ban Kountz & now.. he gon'.


From a non participant, he earned it. He alienated himself from everyone, with his caustic personality.
Anyway... back to car audio (I hope)


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

opekone said:


> There is some other car audio forum where all the political nutjobs go to diatribe until the world ends. I think they just got confused and forgot they were here.


It gets REAL mixxie over at corvetteforum.com. Those are always a good time.


----------



## fghanem (Jan 9, 2011)

Def!ant said:


> It gets REAL mixxie over at corvetteforum.com. Those are always a good time.


ih8mud it's full of nice folks. Almost everyone is super helpful, and trustworthy as well. Even here there's a lot of great info, and good guys.


----------

